# Zander problem



## Kuschi777 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Also ich war jetzt schon so 8-9 mal diesen Herbst:c  mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
Aber leider aus ein paar Hechten nichts obwohl ich ja eigentlich Zander fangen wollte. Ich hab es mit Blinkern, Spinnern, Wobblern, Gummifisch ( noch nie was gefangen mit so einem) probiert nichts einfach nichts.#q 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es irgendwelche fürmethoden beim Spinner oder blinker gibt die in Fängiger machen.
Meine methode ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Ich werfe meinen spinner bzw. Blinker aus und dann zieh ich in wieder rein.
Und jetzt schreibt bitte eure fürmethoden beim Spinnen und Blinkern.


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Übrigens ich bin nicht der einzige bei uns im Verein der keine Zander fängt die anderen machen zwar alle nur ansitzangeln mit Köfi und da geht au nix.
Die behaupt das nichts geht liegt daran das das wasser zurzeit zu klar ist aber das glaube ich persönlich nicht. 

aber naja jeder hat seine meinung


----------



## fischfan112 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

hmm ...also ich würde die köder mal ein wenig sinken lassen ...ganz besonders gummifische sind topköder...lass deine gummifische bis auf grund sinken und hol sie langsam mit zupfern wieder herein ...(unbedingt mit zusatzdrilling angeln)


----------



## spin-paule (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi#h ,
warte doch mal, bis der Spinner/Blinker auf den Grund abgesunken ist. Besonders gut kann man bei geflochtener Schnur (weil sie meist auf der Oberfläche schwimmt und in Richtung Blinker gezogen wird) sehen, wie der Köder in Sinkbewegung ist. Sobald keine Schnur mehr nachgezogen wird, bist Du unten angekommen. Dann sachte anziehen bis Du die Rotation/Taumelbewegung spürst. Manchmal lege ich beim Spinnen auch einen längeren Stop ein um den Köder wieder absinken zu lassen. Dabei öffne ich, je nach Wassertiefe, den Bügel und gebe ein paar Meter Schnur frei.
Allerdings befische ich mittlerweile den Zander fast ausschliesslich mit Gufis. Ist relativ "bequem" in der Führung und in meinen Augen viel erfolgsversprechender als ein Spinner in der Tiefe. Blech kommt bei mir dann zum Einsatz, wenn in der Nacht die Zander in den oberen Wasserschichten rauben. 

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß,
Spin-paule


----------



## Kuschi777 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

jaja ihr mit euren Gufis.

Ich hab das schon soooooo oft mit den verschiedensten Gufis probiert.
Aber noch nie einen damit gefangen. jetzt bin ich schon soweit das ich es gar nicht mehr mit gufis probiere. Aber naja ist halt so.


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Erstmal 8-9 mal nix gefangen...na und? Das kommt noch öfter vor, ist normal.
Wenn das Wasser sehr klar ist dann ist es echt schwer mit Zandern. Idealerweise sucht man sich dann einen Platz wo doch etwas Trübung da ist (Schatten, Wellenschlag, etc). Dann bei der Montage drauf achten dass sie unauffällig ist (Fluocarbon falls hechte ausgeschlossen werden können zB). Auch sind Köderfische oft besser in sichtigem Wasser.
Ansonsten nachts fischen da spielt das keine Rolle. Dann auch gerne mit GuFi. Die fangen schon, braucht nur Übung. Ich habe 2 Jahre lang fast nichts gefangen damit nun wirds langsam.


----------



## Promachos (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo Norbert,

mir geht es ähnlich wie dir: Ich fische jetzt im zweiten Jahr sehr intensiv mit Gufis und hab in diesem Jahr tatsächlich auch den Eindruck, dass es mit den Fängen aufwärts geht.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob du irgendwas speziell an deiner Technik, Gerät etc. geändert hast oder ob dein Erfolg darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass du einfach an diese Methode geglaubt und unbeirrt weitergefischt hast.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## DogTag (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Kann ich ebenfalls ein Liedchen von singen!

Ich beangle zwar meistens den Rhein mit Kunstköder - da ich nichts brauchbares an Seen in meiner Umgebung finde - aber auch hier kann man sagen:

10-12 Ausflüge mit der Spinrute bringen im Schnitt einen Barsch von 10cm

Ich hab alles probiert...Spinner, Blinker, Gummifische, Twister, Wobbler (sinkend/schwimmend), Köfi etc. bla bla bla

Wenn mir jemand sagen würde: Hier komm, ich kenne nen See wo du einen fangen könntest, allerdings musst du 20km zu Fuss gehen, dann würde ich es machen.

Ich stand manchmal schon ratlos am Wasser und habe mir gedacht: Man bist du eine Pfeife.

Ich habe dieses Jahr noch nicht einen Hecht oder Zander gefangen, dafür jede Menge kleine Welse und richtig viele Karpfen.

Darum habe ich meine Ausrüstung jetzt auch aufs Karpfenfischen umgestellt, obwohl ich soooooooooooo gerne mit der Spinne losziehe.


----------



## Dennert (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo kuschi

Beschreib mal dein Gewässer. Es ist kaum möglich dir zu helfen, wenn man nichtmal das Gewässer kennt.

Fluß oder See?

trübes Wasser oder klares?

was weißt du über die Gewässerstruktur?

Blinker und Spinner sind meiner Meinung nach übrigens die schlechtesten Kunstköder, die man auf Zander einsetzen kann.


----------



## Kuschi777 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Dennert

Also gut ich fische an mehreren See an dem see wo ich die meisten und größten zander  vermute beschreib ich dir mal.

Er ist ca. 2Ha groß.#t 
An der tiefsten Stelle 3-4m tief und an der seichtesten Stelle 60cm. 
Die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist zu 90% Schlamm.
Es gibt aber ne ecke da ist nur Kies und Gestein. Aber wenn man Dort mit gufi probiert verhängt es sich immer zwischen den steinen und es führt zum Abriss.
Derzeit ist das wasser sehr klar und man kann bis auf 1m den 
Grund sehen. Im allgemeinen wird der See von einlauf bis zum auslauf immer tiefer.
Jetzt warte ich auf ein paar tips von dir


----------



## Dennert (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ein klares Gewässer ist natürlich eine beschissene Ausgangsbasis!
Tagsüber wirst du wenig Glück haben, die Zander werden wohl größtenteils erst in der Dämmerung mit dem Jagen beginnen, bzw. bei Nebel oder bedecktem Himmel. Wir haben ein ähnliches Vereinsgewässer und ich hasse es!
Bei Starkwind versuche es auf der windauflandigen Seite (egal, ob das Wasser dort 60cm tief ist, die Zander werden diesen Sturmtage auf alle Fälle zur Jagd nutzen), dort müßte das Wasser stark eingetrübt sein, da du ja von Schlammboden geschrieben hast.
Da du ja nun während der Dämmerung bzw. in angetrübtem Wasser fischst, brauchst du  keine Klarwasserfarben, also nimm auffällige weiße oder gelbe Gummifische wie Attractoren oder Kopytos. 
Beschränke deine Angelei auf diese wenigen fängigen Tage und den Rest der Zeit nutze lieber, ein besseres Gewässer zu finden


----------



## NorbertF (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> mir geht es ähnlich wie dir: Ich fische jetzt im zweiten Jahr sehr intensiv mit Gufis und hab in diesem Jahr tatsächlich auch den Eindruck, dass es mit den Fängen aufwärts geht.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob du irgendwas speziell an deiner Technik, Gerät etc. geändert hast oder ob dein Erfolg darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass du einfach an diese Methode geglaubt und unbeirrt weitergefischt hast.
> ...



Also anfangs habe ich einfach alles verschlungen was im Internet zum Thema Gufi-angeln geschrieben worden ist. Dann habe ich das einfach nachgemacht. 
Das war der Hauptfehler. Denn: was dort immer gepredigt wird, das passt für die Elbe und den Rhein und die Donau, aber nicht überall. Nach und nach bin ich dann drangegangen und hab alles verändert und rumprobiert wie ich es für richtig hielt.
Das was beim "normalen" Fischen gilt, das gilt auch für Gummi Fischen. Das wichtigste ist dass man dort angelt wo Zander sind (klingt banal ist aber schwer umzusetzen hehe), danach kommt die richtige Montage und Führung für diesen Platz und dann das passenden Gerät.
An all dem habe ich gearbeitet, anfangs nur am Gerät. Das war das Hauptproblem. Und ich sags mal so:
ein 14cm Gummifisch in gaggerlgelb mit einem 30g Kopf fängt im glasklaren, stark verkrauteten, 50cm tiefen Wasser einfach nicht! Klar wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, aber wenn jeder das gleiche sagt dann macht man das eben.
Nun dann kam die Phase wo ich nur mit Wobblern geangelt habe, das ging natürlich prima, aber mittlerweile fange ich da auch mit Gummis. Warum auch nicht, man muss sie nur passend benutzen.


----------



## Ronen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



> Ich hab das schon soooooo oft mit den verschiedensten Gufis probiert



ich hatte ewig auch Probleme meinen ersten Zander zu fangen. Habe hunderte Gufi`s probiert.

Bis eines Tages die "Raubfisch" Zeitung kam wo ein WedgeTail Gufi drin war zum Testen. Farbe war grün mit orangenem Schwanz!

Obwohl ich 100e von würfen an der gleichen Stelle mit verschiedenen Gufis gemacht habe ging schon beim 2. Wurf mit dem Wegdgetail Gufi ein Zander drauf!! Zufall????

Seidem würde ich es nur noch mit Wedgetail fischen wenn ich es gezielt auf Zander abgesehen hätte!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Ronen schrieb:


> Obwohl ich 100e von würfen an der gleichen Stelle mit verschiedenen Gufis gemacht habe ging schon beim 2. Wurf mit dem Wegdgetail Gufi ein Zander drauf!! Zufall????
> 
> Seidem würde ich es nur noch mit Wedgetail fischen wenn ich es gezielt auf Zander abgesehen hätte!



@ Ronen: Wie darf man das verstehen? Haste mit Wedgetail seitdem noch mehr Zander gefangen (so hab ichs jetzt verstanden) oder nur diesen einen?
Hatte bislang mit "herkömmlichen" Gummis Erfolg, muss aber zugeben dass ich auch Wedgetails habe, diese aber meist immer gleich nach 5 - 10 würfen wieder gegen Kopyto ausgetauscht habe...


----------



## USA (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> *jaja ihr mit euren Gufis.*
> 
> *ich hab das schon soooooo oft mit den verschiedensten Gufis probiert.
> Aber noch nie einen damit gefangen...*


So geht mirs auch!!
War jetzt schon oft am See um auf zander zu  gufischen !
Ich war 8 stunden lang dort, frühs mittags und nachts!!!
Aber nix, gar nix!!
...außer das der eine gummifisch keinen schwanz mehr hatte...#q:c


----------



## Ronen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



> @ Ronen: Wie darf man das verstehen? Haste mit Wedgetail seitdem noch mehr Zander gefangen (so hab ichs jetzt verstanden) oder nur diesen einen?



Es blieb bei diesem einen..... weil der Wegdgetail mir 2 Wurf nach dem zander hängen blieb. 

Am Elsterbecken ist Grundkontakt leider fast immer der tot des Köders...daher bin ich dann auch beim hecht geblieben weil ich da die GuFi`s ohne Grundkontakt führen kann !


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Ronen schrieb:


> Am Elsterbecken ist Grundkontakt leider fast immer der tot des Köders...


Wohl wahr...  #t


----------



## rumburack10 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Bin jetzt ca 1,5 Jahre dem Spinnangeln verfallen und hab noch keinen Zander gefangen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gummifischangeln auch am anspruchsvollsten. Ich glaube ich war in der Zeit ca 100 mal spinnangeln. Im ersten Jahr lief es richtig schlecht meist nur Döbel und kleine Barsche. Seit dem letzten halben Jahr ist der Knoten geplatzt und ich konnte schon einige  gute Hechte fangen. Bin jetzt immmer wieder fleißig am Gummifischangeln und irgendwann werd ich auch mal nen Zander fangen. Wichtig denke ich ist die richtige Führung des Gummifisches und das klappt jetzt ganz gut. Da hilft nur üben, üben, üben. Also nicht verzagen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Werd ich auch machen. Ich probiers einfach weiter.
Gestern hatte ich ja schon einen biss aber leider nur der Gummifisch kapuut weil der schwanz abgebissen wurde.
Jetzt hab ich mir bei ebay noch schnell 6Kopytos bestellt. 
Dass ich wieder welche hab zu versenken.
ich hab mit absicht 6verschiedene farben gewält da ich ausprobieren will welche farbe bei uns fänigig ist und welche nicht und wenn ich dann mal erfolg auf eine Farbe habe bestell ich mir mehr von diesen.


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Wenn ich den ganz oben schon sehe...
:l


----------



## Fr33 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

servus....


ich muss sagen, dass ich dieses jahr aber auch ganz schlecht zander fange....

ich befische den rhein und einen kleinen vereinssee........ im rhein ging mir noch gar nix an die spinnrute..... daher versuch ich es meist am see.....

dieser ist bis 4 meter tief, schlammgrund und meist leicht trüb..... im winter auch mal klar..... dort fing ich letztes jahr schöne zander bis 64 cm.... die meisten hab ich released..... dieses jahr wars wie verhext.... fing gut hechte aber zander waren gerade mal 2 untermaßigte dabei....... dabei hab ich aufgerüstet ( damokles + technium + 13er PP) so stür ich jeden zupfer... wenn man einer kommt.................

ich denke die wurst hat zwei enden..... einmal kommt es auf die bereits angesprochenen umstände an..... aber ich denke mann soll auch das das verrückte jahr nicht verachten... dieses jahr gabs nen überfluß an futterfischen und die wetterlage ist auch untypisch...... ich denke das ganze macht nen großen teil aus.... denke wenns kälter wird und die futterfische noch weniger werden, wirds wieder besser laufen.....

aber eins zum schluss..... wers nicht probiert, kann auch nix fangen.......


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Jetzt hab ich nochmal eine Frage zur Faulenzermethode:


Also fangen wir mal an wir schmeisen den Gufi in den see hinaus lassen in auf Grund sinken.
Dann hebe ich meine angel so das sie ungefähr zuwischen 9-10Uhr steht.
Diese stellung bleibt wärend dem ganzen herauszocken so.
Jetzt mache ich immer so 1,5-2 umdrehungen mit der rolle dann hebt sich dir Gufi ja wieder vom Grund. Da ihr ja schreibt das man eine geflochtene schnur benutzen soll mache ich dies auch.
Ihr schreibt ja auch das mann immer den kontakt zum Gufi bewaren soll jetzt hab ich aber folgendes Problem. Beim absinken des Gufis wird die schnur locker und dann hab ich ja keinen Kontakt mehr zum Gufi. Aber mann soll ja den kontakt behalten damit man den biss sofort erkennt.


Jetzt wollte ich fragen was ich falsch mache.


----------



## loskayos (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

So lange der Gufi absinkt bleibt Schnur normalerweise gespannt. Wenn die Schnur erschlafft ist dies das Zeichen, dass der gufi wieder auf den Grund aufgeschlagen ist. du kannst ih  dann wieder ankurbeln. Vielleicht soltest du ein bis zwei Kurbelumdrehungen mehr machen oder das Gewicht des Jigkopfes reduzieren um die Absinkphase zu verlängern.
Bin selber noch kein Profi, aber ich glaube das stimmt so einigermaßen. 

oder Profis???


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Von den Problemen mit Gummiködern kann ich ein Liedchen singen. Hab bis dieses Jahr ausschließlich mit Metallködern geangelt. Natürlich hab ich immer mal wieder Gummiköder ausprobiert aber gefangen hab ich damit nie was wirklich nie. Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach ein Hauptproblem. Wenn ich nen Spinner in den Teich/Fluß werfe. Fange ich an durchschnittlichen Tagen nach spätestens 20 Minuten irgendwas. In 90% aller Fälle ist das dann nen Barsch von 15-25 cm oder nen Babyrapfen. Das ist zwar kein toller Fisch aber zumindest ist das erfolgserlebnis da was gefangen zu haben und somit auch das Vertrauen in den Köder. Mit Gufis oder Twistern brauch ich normalerweise dreimal so lange bis ich was gefangen hab dafür fallen die Fänge aber größentechnisch erst da an wo die Spinnerfänge aufhören. Das Problem war die ganze Zeit aber, dass ich garnicht das nötige Vertrauen in den Köder hatte um ihn ausdauernd genug zu fischen. Dadurch konnte ich nie ein Gefühl für den Gufi kriegen und hatte dann von vorne herein eine "Das Zeug fängt eh nix" Einstellung. Das ging so lange bis ich "versehentlich" beim nachtangeln im Rhein nen Zander auf Gufi gefangen hab. Eigentlich wollt ich mir nur die Langeweile vertreiben und im Dunkeln keinen geliebten Mepps durch hänger verlieren 
Danach hab ich dann excessiv Gufi und Twister gefischt und schwupp, schon hats auch mit den anderen Räubern geklappt. Es ist eben alles eine Vetrauensfrage, irgendwo ist der Knackpunkt bei dem man merkt "huch da geht ja doch was" und ab dann fängt man auch.

PS: Ich mag Spinner trotzdem noch lieber


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ kuschi...... 

ich glaub ich weiss wo dein problem liegt....... A) dein gewässer ist wahrscheinlich fürs Gufi fischen etwas zu flach B) deine Jigs sind definitv zu schwer gewäht........ aber das problem kenne ich leider nur zugut....... meiner meinung nach hat das optimale gufi wasser eine tiefe bis zu 6-7 meter..... und sollte dabei min. 2,50 -3 meter haben..........

abhilfe kannst du dir mit folgenden tipps schaffen:

1.  Nimm bei 11 cm Ködern Jigs zw. 7-11 gr....... max. 14 gramm fürn see....

2. setze auf köder die trotz geringen gewicht viel eigenleben haben...... z.b Kopytos......

3. Faulenzen ist schon ne gute Methode, bei der aber auch das gerät stimmen muss !!!! bei rollen mit hohem schnureinzug rechen 2 kurbelbewegungen locker aus..... bei rollen mit geringem schnureinzug empehl ich teils sogar mal 3 umdrehungen zu machen...... und hier verfahre ich so........

>>>> Nicht langsam kurbeln, sondern die rute so halten wie du es getan hast, aber mal die kurbelumdrehungen schnell ausführen..... (so wie ein hektischer jungangler.....) dann merkste dass der gufi schon hochkommt und durch das wenige blei auch langsamer abtaumelt...... das ist SEHR wichtig ^^

twistern in "flachen" gewässern ist leider nicht so einfach wie in tiefen, da man meist ne kurze sinkphase hat...... 

alternativ....... hat noch keiner genannt...... bleikopfspinner !!!!! damit fängt man auch seine zander .....


----------



## Volker2809 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nochmal eine Frage zur Faulenzermethode:
> 
> 
> Also fangen wir mal an wir schmeisen den Gufi in den see hinaus lassen in auf Grund sinken.
> ...


 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mit der 9-Uhr Methode nicht umgehen kann und hab mir dann meine eigene Technik angewöhnt, die aber eben funktioniert. Das wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Du vom Auswurf bis zum letzten Meter Spannung auf Deiner Schnur hast. Ich benutze eine Skeletor Rute mit einer 2500er Shimano Stradic, bespult mit 0,17 er Tuff Line. Durch das leichte Gewicht lässt es sich stundenlang ermüdungsfrei angeln. Ich halte nach dem Auswurf die Rute seitlich und beobachte die Rutenspitze. Diese wird sich nach dem Grundkontakt des Twisterkopfs entspannen. Nun zupfe ich 2mal hintereinander den Twister durch leichte Schläge aus dem Handgelenk nach links hinten, kurbel dabei sofort die Schnur wieder ein und führe die Rute damit wieder zurück zur Ausgangsposition. Dann warte ich ein paar Sekunden um dann die Prozedur zu wiederholen, bis die Steinschüttungen oder sonstige Hindernisse im Wasser sind. Ab dann kurbel ich den Köder langsam ein um Hänger zu vermeiden. 
Auch in diesen letzten Metern hatte ich schon Zanderangriffe. 
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich persönlich mit Kopytos in fluorgelb und in silber/grün/rot gemacht.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Fr33

Du meintest ja das mein see zu flach ist aber ich glaube eigentlich nicht das die Buhnen an der Elbe sehr viel tiefer sind.
aber naja ich werde es einfach mal mit leichteren Jigs probieren.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Muss nicht sein..... wäre halt eine erklärung----- wenn du mit gummis angelst..... welche bleiköpfe nimmst du ???? denke daran hängts am ehestent.....


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Bis jetzt hab ich immer 10g genommen!!!


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi.

hmmm 10 gramm sind eigentlich ok..... es sei denn das wasser ist gerade 1 meter tief.... also ich nehm auch 10 gramm jigs.... im winter auch mal 7 gramm... die zupfe ich dann gaaaanz langsam....

wie lang ist den deine absinkphase ? in einigen Videos sieht man immer das der köder gute 5 sec. + absinkt.... das kannste gleich mal vergessen..... in der regel bei 10 gramm jings haste max. 2 sec ne absinkphase beim faulenzen..... beim zupfen vielleicht 3 sek..... aber das max........ und trotzdem beissen die zander.....

mal so by the way..... wie siehts mit dem gerät aus ? würd gern mal fragen mit was du so twisterst... rute+ rolle+schnur und Köder(sorten)..

Gruß sascha


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Fr33

Also wie meine Rolle und meine rute heißt weiß ich net ich weiß nur das meine Rute von Blazer is 270cm lang ist und ein Wg 70-140g. 
Die Schnur ist ein no name produkt eine geflochtene in grau und hat ne tragkraft von 12kg Köder sind Kopyto


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

da könnten wir das hauptproblem haben, was die angellei mit gummi angeht.....#c

denke mal du hast ne gute allround spinnrute... mit semi parabol aktion...... das ist gerade beim gummifisch angeln ********.... ich spreche aus erfahrung.... die rute wird wahrscheinlich 1. zu weich in der Aktion und 2. unsensibel beim Zanderbiss sein......d.h die meisten kurzen zupfer werden von der aktion der rute geschluckt...... desweiteren ist es schwer mit ner weicheren rute (was die meisten spinnruten sind) den jig schnell und sauber vom boden hoch zu bekommen......... 

selbst ich habe teils mit der damokles noch probleme nen zanderbiss zu fühlen, weil die kerle einfach zu verschieden beissen. ein hecht haut eigentlich immer voll rein, sodass man den biss immer spürt.... beim zander ist das wieder ein anderer schuh........

wenn du auf lange sicht hin erfolgreicher sein willst, du weisst dass es im gewässer genug zander gibt und du ne rute suchst die 110% für gufis geeigent ist und zudem sogar nen 3er spinner noch sensibel führen lässt, so empfehl ich dir ne neue rute wie z.b die Damokles....

Nächste Frage.... fischst du ein stahlvorfach ? wenn ja welches ?

Gruß |wavey:

Sascha


----------



## Willi90 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

He leute, nettes Tehma hier...
habs auch schon einige male am Rhein auf zander mit Gummi probiert, auser einpaar kleinen zupfern: NIX

Von der teorie ist es eigendlich immer ganz einfach... aber in der Praxis etwas ganz anderes!!!


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

servus....

naja so schwer ist es gar net..... aber der rhein hat dieses jahr echt nicht viel gebracht....... hab dort nix gefangen...... am see klappt wesentlich besser......

ist auch ne geräteschlacht geworden......zumindest am rhein ^^..... hängergefahr hoch 3


----------



## Willi90 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ja, hänger hatte ich auch einige... besonderst wegem Kraut!!!
Aber mal so nebenbei: Die Barben wollten dieses jahr auch nicht so richtig!


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich benutze an dem See wo ich auf Zander fische kein Stahlvorfach da dort keine Hechte besetzt werden.

Du meinst ja das meine rute zu weich ist. Soll ich dann ne Karpfenrute zum Gufifischen nehmen?


----------



## Willi90 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Oo... bitte keine Karpfenrute!!! da verängst du dir dem arm bei den vielen würfen! Ich spreche aus erfahrung, nicht grad so bequem.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich lauf jetzt extra mal in keller und schau genau welcher typ meine spinnrute is


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also gut meine Spinnrute ist eine 

Spin 145
Carbo ACE 
2,70m
Wg 45-145g
von Balzer


ich meine eigentlich nicht das die aktion sonderlich weich ist


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

ich meinte nicht zu weich im sinne vom WG her.... sondern von der Aktion.......

hätt ich nicht gedacht was das fürn unterschied macht..... früher war der zanderfang zufall.... heute reisst es mir bald die rute aus der hand wenn die halbstarken zander den gummifisch kurz einsaugen...... ohne witz...

dumme frage wie setzt ich hier nen link rein ??? will kuschi was zu nachlesen nennen....


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich weiß auch nicht wie man hier nen link rein postet.

Falls es ne internet seite is schreib se einfach ich kopier se dann einfach oben rein dann kann ichs auch lesen 
(ich komm mir vor wie in der SChule und Fr33 ist der lehrer es gibt nur einen einzigen unterschied das mich das interessier)


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

so jetzt hab ich die rute gesehn  es ist eine BALZER Carbo Ace  IM-6 45-145gr    ........ laut beschreibung ne Allround rute...... d.h die rute müsste ne AB aktion haben.... nicht optimal aber zur not gehts damit....... wobei die gewichtsangeben 45-145 gramm mich doch stutzig machen......

es ist meiner meinung nach ne reine Hechtspinnrute die man als alles andre missbrauchen kann.....

ich weiss net wie man helfen soll... will dir net gleich zu neuem gerät raten.... das wird nämlich gleich wieder teuer.....

versuchs doch einfach mal (ist ne notlösung) beim faulenzen zusätzlich den köder durch nen kurzen ruck an zu zupfen..... als unterstützung zum einkurbeln.... dabei aber die schnur immer straff halten......

so bin mal im bett.... meld mich morgen wieder....

gn8


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Was ist jetzt mit dem link ich würde in mir gerne noch durchlesen.

Und noch danke für die anderen Tips


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

www.angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=311&Itemid=50&limit=1&limitstart=0

aso hier ist der link..... habs geschafft... |supergri#6:q

das ist die Zanderfiebel.... ganz informativ.... bitte mal gründlich durchlesen ^^...

gruß sascha :m


----------



## honeybee (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Die Rute ist wichtig, gerade beim Zanderfischen.
Ich selber benutze die Manie HM und die Strehlow Zander. Neuerdings die HS BlueWave Heavy Spin fürs Bootsangeln, welche auch einen Tick weicher ist.

Klarer Nachteil für die "harten" Ruten liegt im universellen Einsatz. Ich selber habe schon die "bösen" Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade was die Barschangelei angeht. 

Allerdings haben wir hier gerade das "Problem", das die Zander recht spitz, wenn überhaupt beissen. Weißfische haben nochmal spät abgelaicht= massig Futter, Wasser hat noch halbe Badewannentemperatur........was freue ich mich auf die ersten durchgehenden Nachtfröste.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ok werd ich machen falls ich danach noch fragen hab werd ichs posten.

Es wäre nett wenn du morgen noch auf die vllt. aufkommenden fragen antworten könntest.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Entschuldigung wenn ich nochmal poste aber bei mir existiert die seite vom linkt nicht???


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

hey jana,

dich trifft man aber auch überall..... muss zugeben bei nem dicken barsch an meiner damokles will ich gar net denken....

@ kuschi..... guck mal ob du den link kopieren kannst.... irgendwie geht der net so wie ich will.......

@ Jana das mit dem Futter stimmt... hatte heute seit langem die ersten Zanderbisse...... denke mit dem 1. Nachtfrost raffen die Zander das es ans eingemachte geht ^^.....


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

kuschi hab dir ne Email geschrieben... check die mal schnell und sag obs jetzt geht...... das ist der link....

grüßle sascha

bin morgen arbeiten.... im leerlauf antworte ich auf fragen....

sag schnell ob der link geht.... damit ich langsam mal ins bett komme ^^


----------



## honeybee (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Dicker Barsch an der Damokles = FUN PUR

Durch die milden Temperaturen im Oktober hat an den stehenden Gewässern noch keine Umwälzung angefangen. In sagen wir mal 3 Wochen ist die Temperatur an unserem Gewässer gerade mal um 2,5°C gesunken.

Futterfisch hält sich immer noch in den flacheren Bereichen sowie an der Oberfläche auf. Ein Graus ist das.......Selbst die Barsche verweigern sämtliche Mitarbeit

Kleiner Tip für Kuschi: Falls Dein Gewässer flach sein sollte, probiere mal die Banana Jigs. Sie sind frontbefestigt und heben sich in flachen Gewässern besser vom Grund ab.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Fr33

Ja der link geht jetzt Danke


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Jetzt nochmal ne Blöde frage:

Ist es fängiger wenn man in der nacht ein Knicktlicht in den Gufi schiebt und wenn ja welche Farbe? Es könnte ja sein das er dann auffälliger ist usw.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal ne Blöde frage:
> 
> Ist es fängiger wenn man in der nacht ein Knicktlicht in den Gufi schiebt und wenn ja welche Farbe? Es könnte ja sein das er dann auffälliger ist



Schulligung, aber ich kann mir auf diese Frage gerade das grinsen nicht verkneifen...|supergri

Hast Du schonmal eine Plötze oder anderen Fisch leuchten sehen in der Nacht?|kopfkrat
In der Nacht sind alle Mäuse grau......


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Naja so blöd ist das doch garnicht 

Ich nenne mal ein Bsp:

Beim quappenfischen wird sehr häufig am vorfach ein knicklicht befestigt da dies das fangergebniss steigert.
Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt dann lesst euch mal die Quppen threads durch da wird dies sehr häufig angesprochen.


----------



## Willi90 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@honybee Es heist: In der nacht sind alle KATZEN grau...
aber wie auch immer, ich glaucb nicht das es leuchtende plötze gibt... auser sie sind tschernobel verseucht


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Willi90 schrieb:


> @honybee Es heist: In der nacht sind alle KATZEN grau...



Katze in der Nacht grau----Maus auch grau in der Nacht.
Graue Katze findet graue Maus und das in der Nacht und frisst sie auf |supergri

Mal ernsthaft Kuschi. Mit Deinen Knickis wirst Du wohl eher eine Scheuchwirkung verursachen. Und wieso die Umstände, wenn Du leuchtende Köder ausprobieren willst? Es gibt auch phosphoreszierende Kopytos......


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Was soll phosphoreszierende heißen ich nehme mal an leuchtend falsch dies falsch ist verbessert mich bitte


----------



## Willi90 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

also phosphoreszierend ist nichts anderes, als das sich ein stoff der im gummi ist "aufläd" und das licht dan im dunkeln "wiedergibt". Ist aber sehhhhhhhhr einfach ausgedrückt. #6


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Solche hab ich nicht und werde ich mir in nächster zeit auch nicht kaufen ich will erst einmal meinen 1. Zander mit Gufi erwischen und dann sehn wir weiter.
Der wetterbericht sagt ja für Donerstag und Freitag kalt und bei uns soll es ein wenig schneien da werd ich es nochmal probieren.
aber zurzeit ist das wasser einfach noch pisswarm.


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Phosphoreszirende Gufis kann ich nur empfehlen, der Zander kann die über weite distanz noch sehen und verscheuchen tuts ihn auch nicht, hab meinen ersten maßigen Rheinzander auf son Teil gefangen.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Wenns kälter wird, wird das mit den zandern wieder besser laufen. da bin ich auch sicher...... und der erste Gummifisch-Zander kommt dann auch........

also ich persönlich hab auch phosporköder noch nix gefangen..... wenns richtig dämmert, schau ich mir immer den Himmel an und entscheide dann welche farbe ich nehm. Bei hellem Himmel gehen köder die eher gedeckter sind und bei wolkenverhangenem himmel dann halt mal reinrassige shocker.... so wirklich bis in die tiefe nacht rein, hab ich auf zander noch net gefischt .... ist auch net sooo mein ding.

@ Kuschi: und bringt dir der link was ? 
ach ja zum wetter..... Zander mögen meiner meinung nach keine wetterumschwünge nicht..... die besten fänge hatte ich immer wenn das wetter min. eine ganze woche über so blieb........ aber versuch macht klug....


----------



## Margaux (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo Leute,

ein spannender Thread, auf den ich gerade erst stoße. Ich angele zeitbedingt fast nur während meines Urlaubes in Schweden/Norwegen. Wenn ich zu hause fische, dann im Niederrhein bei Neuss/Düsseldorf. Mit meinem Lieblingsköder - dem Wobbler - kann das allerdings hängerbedingt eine teure Angelegenheit werden. Deshalb und weil ich bevorzugt auf Zander statt Hecht angeln möchte, werde ich ab nächstes Jahr mit dem GuFi im Rhein beginnen. Dazu zwei Fragen an Euch:

1. Die GuFi-Köderauswahl ist riesig. Hat jemand Erfahrung für einen passenden GuFi im (Nieder-) Rhein: Stand-up Jig Bleikopf und Gummikörper in gelb wurde bisher empfohlen.

2. Leider kann ich ernsthaft erst nächstes Jahr mit der GuFi-Angelei im o.g. Großraum Neuss/Düsseldorf etc. beginnen. Hat jemand Lust mit mir zusammen die Pirsch zu beginnen. Ich denke mit zwei oder mehr Leuten kann ein Erfahrungsaustausch die Fangchancen, die im Rhein sicherlich nicht einfach sind, erhöhen.

Viele Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Servus margaux.

hast du schon gerät oder willst du dir neues kaufen ?
Mit dem Rhein hast du dir leider nicht gerade das beste anfängergewässer rausgesucht...... zwar werden immer wieder zander gefangen, aber bessere chancen haste klar an Stauseen, kiesgruben usw...... der bestand im rhein wurde immer weniger. Ich bin dieses jahr am rhein schneider geblieben was zander angeht.......

aufgrund des immer klarer werdendes rheines sind farben die früher top waren eher 2. oder 3. wahl...... neongelb nur bei hochwasser.... versuch dir eher gummis in grün, weiss, glitter und braun zu holen (auch dort gibts helle und dunke gummimischungen....). damit verbesserst deine chancen doch noch etwas.......

aber ich kann dir gleich sagen, dass du bei 12 mal angeln min. 10 mal schneider sein wirst...... mir kommts leider so vor. dass gerade an flüßen die sportsfreunde alles abknüppeln was nach zander aussieht ..... ist schade aber was will man machen.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Promachos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Also anfangs habe ich einfach alles verschlungen was im Internet zum Thema Gufi-angeln geschrieben worden ist. Dann habe ich das einfach nachgemacht.
> Das war der Hauptfehler. Denn: was dort immer gepredigt wird, das passt für die Elbe und den Rhein und die Donau, aber nicht überall. Nach und nach bin ich dann drangegangen und hab alles verändert und rumprobiert wie ich es für richtig hielt.
> Das was beim "normalen" Fischen gilt, das gilt auch für Gummi Fischen. Das wichtigste ist dass man dort angelt wo Zander sind (klingt banal ist aber schwer umzusetzen hehe), danach kommt die richtige Montage und Führung für diesen Platz und dann das passenden Gerät.
> An all dem habe ich gearbeitet, anfangs nur am Gerät. Das war das Hauptproblem. Und ich sags mal so:
> ...



Hallo Norbert,
danke für die Auskunft! Ich bin inzwischen auch soweit, dass ich das Gewicht des Jigkopfes und die Farbe des Gufis den Anforderungen meines Gewässers angepasst habe. Trotzdem: Die Zander erst mal zu finden, ist das größte Problem - wie Du ja auch geschrieben hast. Leider sind die beiden Hafenbecken ziemlich monoton und strukturenarm, aber ich probiers einfach weiter.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Margaux (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus margaux.
> 
> hast du schon gerät oder willst du dir neues kaufen ?
> Mit dem Rhein hast du dir leider nicht gerade das beste anfängergewässer rausgesucht...... zwar werden immer wieder zander gefangen, aber bessere chancen haste klar an Stauseen, kiesgruben usw...... der bestand im rhein wurde immer weniger. Ich bin dieses jahr am rhein schneider geblieben was zander angeht.......
> ...


 

Hallo Sascha,

der Rhein ist von Jahr zu Jahr fangmäßig schlechter geworden, obwohl die Wasserqualität deutlich besser geworden ist. Das ist wirklich schade. Deshalb suche ich auch "Leidensgenossen", dann machen die vielen "Schneidergänge" nicht so viel aus. Mir macht es zwar nicht so viel aus, wenn ich nichts fange, aber so ab und zu möchte man dann doch mal einen Fisch. Vielleicht sollte ich im Rhein doch lieber auf Hecht und Barsch versuchen?!

Zum Zanderangeln auf umliegende Seen auszuweichen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Leider habe ich der Umgebung noch nichts passendes gefunden, hier werde ich zu Jahresbeginn einen entsprechenden Thread eröffnen.  

Da ich fast ausschließlich Spinn- (und im Urlaub) Schleppangler bin, bin ich gerätetechnisch auch für das GuFi-Angeln recht gut ausgestattet. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

hi,

ok wenn du gerät hast und schon mit gummis vertrut bist brauchste da keine hilfe.... viele haben aber ungeeignete ruten usw. und wundern sich, dass sie nix bemerken wenn was beisst.

Ja die besten zanderjahre im rhein sind vorbei...... aber auf hecht würd ich auch net setzten.... fänge sind besser geworden, aber Rapfen und Welse haben die oberhand gewonnen.......sind aber beides nicht meine fische......

die seen für zander müssen nicht groß sein.... aber am besten sind immernoch baggerseen.... und die müsste es am rhein ja auch zu mass geben... vorallem bei euch 

einfach mal augen und ohren offen halten .... da wird sich bestimmt was finden.... zur not tuts auch ein verein.....


----------



## Willi90 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi Kuschie!!!
Deine Anfangsfrage zu diesem Tehma war ja eigendlich die richtige Führung. Dazu gibs für Zander eigendlich nur eine sichere  Methode:

Nach dem Auswurf des Gummifisches, must du ihn an GESPANTER Schnur zum Grund lassen. Sobald er aufschlägt, must du deinen Köder sofort wieder anzupfen und 2-3 umdrehungen an der Rolle machen. Un dan wieder von vorne, köder an GESCHPANTER Schnurr zum grund lassen....

Wichtig ist hier die gespante Schnur beim absinken des Gufi. Das hat 2 vorteile:

1. Du spürst sofort einen biss, wen die Schnur gespant ist. Denn 99% der bisse von Zandern erfolgen in der absinkfase.

2. Der Köder macht einen schönen bogen, wenn die schnur gespant ist, und fält nicht einach mit den Bleikopf zum Grund. Das erhöt um einiges die aktraktivität eines Gufis.

Und das beim anzupfen vom grund aus eine kleine staubwolke entsteht, die den zander reizt ist doch eigendlich klar... besonderst wenn du sagst das euer See zum grösten Teil verschlamt ist.
--------------
Gruß Willi


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Naja danke für eure Tips

Ich komme gerade von meinem gufi ausflug zurück ich war von 8-10:30 Uhr

Aber leider nichts obwohl es bei uns neblig ist und mann vllt. 50m sieht.
Die temperatur war heute früh 4 Grad und jetzt 6Grad.

Aber leider hat nichts gebissen nicht mal ein zupfer.
Wie lange sinkt bei euch der Gufi eigentlich??
Bei mir sind es höchstens 1sec.!


----------



## Willi90 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Mit wie viel Blei hast du heute Gefischt? ;+


----------



## Margaux (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



			
				Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> .... viele haben aber ungeeignete ruten usw. und wundern sich, dass sie nix bemerken wenn was beisst.


 
Also speziell zum GuFi-Angeln habe ich seit kurzem eine im Anglerboard teilweise kontrovers diskutierte Rute, nämlich eine Harrison VHF 15-45g. Einigen ist diese Rute sogar für' s Gufieren schon zu hart. Da ich aber eher härtere Ruten bevorzuge, wird das schon passen. 



			
				 FR33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber Rapfen und Welse haben die oberhand gewonnen.......sind aber beides nicht meine fische......


 
Geht mir genauso...



Fr33 schrieb:


> .... zur not tuts auch ein verein.....


 
Die Angelvereinsmeierei habe ich hinter mir, das ist nicht unbedingt etwas für mich. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Seen mit Tagesscheinen, wo ich mich - bei Interesse - mit netten Anglerboard-Kollegen treffen könnte. Da steht dann wenigstens das Angeln wirklich im Vordergrund... 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ Willi90


Es waren nur 10g.
Aber bei uns ist halt der see an den meisten stellen nur 2-3m tief.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ Kuschi.....

ich hab mit 10 gramm bleikopf auch nicht mehr als 1-2 sek. in der der gufi absinkt..... versuchs doch mal mit 7 gramm jigs... mal spaßeshalber......

ich bevorzuge an seen eh den nachmittag zum zanderfischen.... so ne std. vor der dämmerung ist eigentlich immer drinn......

wenn du ne helle geflochtene hättest, dann würd ich es ja verstehen..... schalte mal zur not ein Fluo Carbonvorfach mit 0,30 mm vor den Gufi.... min. 50 cm.... besser 70cm..... aber nur wenn echt KEINE hechte vorhanden sind... ansonsten dünnes 1x7 stahl in dunklen ausführungen.....

und musst es halt weiter versuchen...... 

werden bei euch regelmäßig zander gefangen ? wie groß und bekommt ihr auch zusätzlichen besatz ?

gruß sascha


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Bei uns werden im Sommer beim Aalfischen mit Köfi oft Zander gefangen aber 70% von den gefangenen haben keine 50cm.

Bei uns werden alle 2Jahre zander besetzt die aus unserem Zuchtweiher stammen. In dem zuchtweiher werden zander um die 10cm besetzt so 1000stück und nach 2jahren wird er abgefischt.
Letztes jahr im herbst wurden auf unsere 5seen 800Zander verteilt alle so um die 35cm. unsere seen haben alle die größe zwischen 1 und 3hektar
Damit werden in jedem See so ungefähr 160 Stk. bestzt


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also in Wasser das nur 2 Meter tief ist fische ich nur die ultraleichten Köpfe und die leichten Köpfe (die grünen und blauen von Profiblinker). Also 3-5 Gramm.
Manche Gufis auch ganz ohne, oder mit einem kleinen Schrotblei 5 Zentimeter vor dem Gufi auf der Schnur.
Probier das evtl. mal, hat mir im seichten Wasser schon manchen Biss beschert wenn sonst gar nix ging. 
Ohne Blei oder mit dem Schrot schön langsam "anrucken", nicht si heftig wie mit den Köpfen.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

also ein 40er- 50er Zander hat kein problem mit nem 12er kopyto.... ganz im gegenteil die saugen die auch komplett weg....

@ kuschi..... hier mal ein tipp wenn du jigs brauchst....

www.thejigmaster.com  ..... da bekommste auch die von jana gepriesenen Bananajigs.... die sollen gerade für flachwasser super sein.....#6 

die jigs werden dort selber gegossen und man bekommt ne super quali...... dort kauf ich auch immer ein.......


aber mal generell gesagt..... dieses jahr beissen die zander nicht so gut wie sonst.... ich hab letztes jahr auch etliche 60er zurückgesetzt. und dieses jahr gingen mir gerade mal 4 untermaßige an den haken...... 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Mein größtes Problem zurzeit ist das ich nicht weiß ob ich den 

Gufi richtig führe. Das keine Bisse kommen kann auch daran 

liegen dass bei uns im See zurzeit garnichts mit Zandern los ist.

Es gibt auch andere Fischer die es mit Köfi stundelang probieren 

aber die Fangen auch nichts. Darum kann es schon sein das ich

den Gufi attraktiv führe aber sie zurzeit einfach keinen Hunger 

haben.


----------



## Promachos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Also in Wasser das nur 2 Meter tief ist fische ich nur die ultraleichten Köpfe und die leichten Köpfe (die grünen und blauen von Profiblinker). Also 3-5 Gramm.
> Manche Gufis auch ganz ohne, oder mit einem kleinen Schrotblei 5 Zentimeter vor dem Gufi auf der Schnur.
> Probier das evtl. mal, hat mir im seichten Wasser schon manchen Biss beschert wenn sonst gar nix ging.
> Ohne Blei oder mit dem Schrot schön langsam "anrucken", nicht si heftig wie mit den Köpfen.



Hallo Norbert,

ich fische momentan in 2-3 Meter tiefem Wasser Gufis von 8-11cm und mit 8gr Kopf. Leichter möchte ich wegen der Köderführung und Bisserkennung nicht gehen.
Meine Rute ist eine Quantum Manie (2,70m und WG bis 65gr). Was für ne Rute fischst Du denn mit den von Dir genannten sehr leichten Köpfen?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Oh doch, die haben sicher Hunger und fressen auch.
Das Problem bei den Zandern ist sie zu finden. Hechte und Barsche sind ja oft recht gleichmässig überall verteilt, aber bei Zandern ist es oft so dass ALLE ziemlich am gleichen Platz sind.
Das Hauptproblem ist also dass man häufig an Stellen angelt wo grad einfach keine Zander sind. 
Das gilt besonders für kleinere Seen wo oft die ganze Zanderpopulation in 1-3 Schwärmen durch den See zieht.
Es gilt diese zu finden um welche fangen zu können.
Sie sind fast immer an den trüberen Stellen des Sees, da wo der Wind draufsteht. Bei Westwind also zB am Ostufer.
Auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit spielt eine Rolle.
Es ist halt nicht so einfach...mal schnell nen Magic GuFi an die Rute, führen nach Schema F aus dem Internet und zack Zander...nene das reicht leider nicht aus...bleib am Ball, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Holger (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

3-5 Gramm leichte Köpfe ????? Das geht aber nur, wenn es absolut windstill ist. Hier in Ostfriesland haben die Kanäle auch nur maximal 2,50 Meter, aber du wirst hier wegen der oft herrschenden starken Winde fast nie unter 10 Gramm fischen können. Wenn du meterlange Schnurbögen hast und dann nur 5 Gramm an der Leine merkste gar nix mehr vom GuFi. Ab und zu fischen wir mal 7 Gramm, aber nur wenn der Wind fast ruhig ist.

Grad für Anfänger kann ich nur empfehlen, lieber etwas schwerer....


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Promachos:
mit dem leichten Kopf (oder ohne) angle ich keine so schwere Rute, da nehme ich eine Penn Millenium Spin in 2,7 Meter (10-30gramm) vom Ufer, bzw. eine Sportex Carat Spin 1 in 2,1 Meter vom Boot. 12er Fireline (Crystal im Moment). Köpfe bis 6 Gramm, Gufis bis 10cm. Natürlich nur im Stillwasser.

Für alles was grösser ist oder mit Strömung nehme ich eine Yad Colorado in 2,7 Meter mit 60 gramm Wurfgewicht und 17er Fireline.
Die ist nicht optimal, weil schwer und kopflastig, aber ich hab dicke Arme  Für den Hauptstrom im Rhein zB ist die auch zu wabblig. Da kommt bald was neues. Ich weiss nur noch nicht was. Hatte auf eine Speedmaster geschielt, aber das Griffproblem lässt mich noch zögern.


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Holger schrieb:


> 3-5 Gramm leichte Köpfe ????? Das geht aber nur, wenn es absolut windstill ist. Hier in Ostfriesland haben die Kanäle auch nur maximal 2,50 Meter, aber du wirst hier wegen der oft herrschenden starken Winde fast nie unter 10 Gramm fischen können. Wenn du meterlange Schnurbögen hast und dann nur 5 Gramm an der Leine merkste gar nix mehr vom GuFi. Ab und zu fischen wir mal 7 Gramm, aber nur wenn der Wind fast ruhig ist.
> 
> Grad für Anfänger kann ich nur empfehlen, lieber etwas schwerer....



Ja geht nur wenn kein Wind ist. Das stimmt. Auch muss man sich wirklich konzentrieren dass man den GuFi auch am Boden hat.
Dafür wird man aber mit wirklich schönen langen Gleitflügen des Gufi belohnt.
Ich habe hier auch viel Wasser das nichtmal 1 Meter tief ist, oftmals nichtmal nen halben Meter.
Da kannst du definitiv keinen Kopf fischen der mehr als 3 Gramm hat. Alles andere schleift nur am Boden und hängt sofort an einer Pflanze. Wie ich schon sagte: das kann man alles nicht verallgemeinern, das Gewässer und die Umstände bestimmen wie man angelt, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Volker2809 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Naja danke für eure Tips
> 
> Ich komme gerade von meinem gufi ausflug zurück ich war von 8-10:30 Uhr
> 
> ...


 
Die Sinkphase hängt natürlich von zwei Faktoren ab: Der Tiefe des Wassers und dem Gewicht des Köders. Wenn Du sehr leichte Bleiköpfe vorschaltest, dann dauert die Sinkphase länger und der Köder wirkt reizvoller als wenn er nur mit Wucht nach unten schiesst. Allerdings wird es mit sehr leichten Ködern schwieriger den Bodenkontakt zu erkennen. Die goldene Mitte ist wohl auch hier die beste Lösung. 

Wenn in 2,5 Stunden kein Biss erfolgt, dann muss das auch nicht an Dir und der Köderführung liegen. Wenn ich zum Twistern gehe, dann kann das schon mal 6-7 Stunden dauern und an schlechten Tagen hat man in dieser Zeit nur 1 oder 2 Bisse. Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, ob denn andere Angler an Deinem Gewässer mit Gummifischen regelmäßig Zander fangen. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann würde ich mir die Technik einfach mal von einem der Vereinsmitglieder erklären lassen. 
Ich habe zu Beginn auch keinen Zander gefangen, obwohl ich immer wieder gezielt auf sie geangelt habe. Dann hab ich mir einen Tag lang einen Guide für Spinnangeln geleistet und er hat mir die Technik und die Plätze gezeigt. Damit war das Eis gebrochen. Wenn Du in Deine Köder vertraust, dann wirfst Du auch 7 Stunden lang Deine Gummifische ohne Biss und zweifelst nicht an deren Erfolg.


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Zandern ist sie zu finden. Hechte und Barsche sind ja oft recht gleichmässig überall verteilt, aber bei Zandern ist es oft so dass ALLE ziemlich am gleichen Platz sind.
> Das Hauptproblem ist also dass man häufig an Stellen angelt wo grad einfach keine Zander sind.


 
Genau so sieht es aus.
Wenn die Schwärme einmal gefunden sind, ist es egal, ob man eine Profiblinker - Technik, eine Faultiermethode oder sonst irgendwelchen Kram fischt, auch die Jiggewichte sind erstmal überflüssig, genauso ist es egal, ob der Suchende eine weiche oder harte Rute fischt! Eine spezielle Zanderausrüstung mit dazugehöriger ausgefeilter Technik kann die Fänge steigern, eine harte Rute z.B. die Bissausbeute erhöhen, das Rumspielen mit den Jigkopfgewichten bringt vielleicht auch mehr Fische, aber trotzdem müssen die Fische erstmal gefunden werden.

Es fangen doch nicht nur Leute mit Vollprofiausrüstung Zander, ich kenne Angler, die fangen im Jahr über 500 maßige! Zander, da sind Meterfische dabei und die haben im Leben noch nie eine "Zanderrute" in der Hand gehabt!

Fangt nicht an, das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen, es geht hier hauptsächlich darum, dass Kuschi ersteinmal seine Zander findet.

"Wow, ich hab jetzt ne Damokles, jetzt fang ich 1000 Zander im Jahr, da ich die intigrierte Zanderfanggarantie nutzen kann" - so sollte man nicht denken und doch tun es viele


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Das mit dem abschaun von anderen kann man bei uns leider 

vergessen da es keine anderen angler gibt bei uns im Verein die 

mit Gufis angeln. Ist gibt zwar ein paar ältere herren die 

Spinnangeln aber dann mit spinnern oder Fz-Blinkern darum fällt 

dies schon weg mit dem zeigen lassen.


----------



## Holger (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ NorbertF

Gut, bei einem halben bis 1 Meter Wassertiefe kannst wirklich nicht mehr wie 5 Gramm nehmen. 

Aber ansonsten halt ich es gar nich für so gut, ewig lange Absinkphasen zu haben. 2 Sekunden reichen dicke aus. So macht es auch immer schön oft genug "Tock" auf dem Boden, was die Zander mega reizt.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

was das gerät angeht muss ich dennert einfach recht geben. Ne super Kombi ist keine fanggarantie. aber es kann durchaus optimieren ...

das mit den zandern suchen ist schon so ne sache... unser see ist zum glück klein...... bin ich 10 min. einmal drum gelaufen ;D aber auch hier ist es nicht einfach die racker zu finden. 

am besten suchst du dir stellen, an denen löcher, rinnen (altes bachbett) oder kanten sind.... auch totholz ist immer gut.... aber das alles zu finden ist das eine.... das fangen dann das andre....


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich glaub ich muss es heute abend einfach nochmal probieren.

Das kann doch net so schwer sein mal nen Zander zu überlisten.


----------



## friggler (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Versuche es doch mal mit Spinnern und Wobblern etc.
Wenn Du Standorte gefunden hast auch mit Gufi. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung funktioniert Gummifisch nicht überall gleich gut...
Hier ist es mit Zander auch weniger geworden, mit meinen Eigenbauspinnern fange Ich auf einmal wieder....

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Bei dem flachen Gewässer seh ich auch den Vorteil der Gufis nicht wirklich, die Absinkphase dauert nicht lang genug etc. Denke da sind Wobbler und Spinner erfolgreicher. Der Gufi ist eigentlich ja die Lösung für tiefe Stellen und starke Strömung. Ich persönlich kann nen 3er Mepps auch für Zander uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ansonsten nimm doch mal nen Twister die entfalten ihre Bewegung auch bei niedrigstem Jiggewicht und sinken schön langsam ab. Ich hab sogar schon (bei Windstille und klarem Wasser) mit Twistern ganz ohne Jig nur mit Haken gefischt hat super gefangen und man kann das Teil herrlich langsam führen. Wichtig dabei ist aber dass der Gummi weich ist damit der Schwanz auch gut wackelt.


----------



## friggler (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wichtig dabei ist aber dass der Gummi weich ist damit der Schwanz auch gut wackelt.



Ich sach nix


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Die Turbotails von PB sind imho am besten. Die laufen abartig schön.


----------



## paul188 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wichtig dabei ist aber dass der Gummi weich ist damit der Schwanz auch gut wackelt.


|muahah:
So fängt Kuschi bestimmt eine Meerjungfrau!:q


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Bei dem flachen Gewässer seh ich auch den Vorteil der Gufis nicht wirklich, die Absinkphase dauert nicht lang genug etc. Denke da sind Wobbler und Spinner erfolgreicher. Der Gufi ist eigentlich ja die Lösung für tiefe Stellen und starke Strömung.


 
Warum die Absinkphase im flachen Wasser nicht lange genug dauern soll, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht!
Der Zander steht dicht über dem Grund, da ist doch eh nur der letzte Meter (wenn überhaupt) interessant, egal, ob das Wasser 1m oder 15m tief ist. Es geht um Zander und nicht um Freiwasserhechte. 
Beim Zanderangeln sind im 10m tiefen Wasser die ersten 9m vergeudete Zeit, in dieser Höhe kommen eh keine Bisse.


----------



## paul188 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich halte das mit den Gewichten der Köpfe wie folgt.
Nicht schwerer als nötig und so leicht wie möglich.
Wichtig ist das mann dabei immer Kontakt zum Köder hat.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ist es den wirklich sooo wichtig eine Harte rute zu haben weil 

wenn das wirklich der fall sein soll. Dann werd ich mir halt wohl 

oder über eine besorgen müssen.


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Ist es den wirklich sooo wichtig eine Harte rute zu haben


 
 das solltest du deine Freundin fragen, nicht uns 

Mit einer harten Rute kannst du mehr Bisse verwerten, da du kaum Dehnung hast. Der Haken wird besser ins Maul getrieben, der Anschlag kommt schneller durch, als bei weichen Ruten.
Der Nachteil sind halt ab und zu mal ein paar Aussteiger, die Fische schlitzen aus.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

was heisst harte rute..... es kommt auf die aktion der rute an.... ich fang auch mit ner normalen spinnrute zander.... dann ist aber beim twistern noch! mehr aufmerksamkeit geboten.....

ne harte kombi wie z.b die Sänger Damokles hat den vorteil, dass der harte blank den kurzen "einsauger" des Zanders direkt an deine hand weiterleitet..... ne rute mit weicherer Aktion würde dir den "einsauger" (typischer zandbiss > kurzel "Tock") fast ganz schlucken.... zudem muss der anhieb bei den schnellen bissen wie aus der pistole kommen...... sodass der anhieb 1:1 durchgeht..... ne weichere rute reagiert beim anschlag teils wie ne bahnschranke... also langsamer, ne straffe a aktion rute dagegen ist im anhieb einfach schneller....... das sind die feinen unterschiede.......

dazu sollte natürlich auch ne dünne geflochtene passen.... 17er fireline hatte ich auch.... aber hab se nach 2 guten jahren gegen ne teure power pro getauscht........

top gerät muss nicht wirklich zum erfolg führen........ aber es kann die chancen verbessern... vorher muss man die fische aber finden..... und das ist meist wichtiger als der köder oder die rute........

PS: ich hatte gestern mit der neuen rute den ersten richtigen zanderbiss...... ein kurzes TOCK...ich erschrak da dies sehr heftig ausfiel.....  den hätte ich mit meiner alten spinnrute vielleicht kaum oder zu spät bemerkt.....


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



> Beim Zanderangeln sind im 10m tiefen Wasser die ersten 9m vergeudete Zeit, in dieser Höhe kommen eh keine Bisse.



Und in nem Stillwasser mit 20 gramm Kopf hast du 2 Probleme:
1) beim Anzupfen steigt der Gufi nur 2 cm vom Boden hoch
2) er sinkt ab wie eine Granate, rauscht den letzten Meter mit 20km/h an den Zandern vorbei und haut nen Krater in den Boden.

Nicht sehr fängig.


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi Norbert

Du mußt den Köder etwas mehr beschleunigen, dann steigt er höher, wenn du ihn unbedingt höher fischen willst.
Das schnelle und stärkere Aufschlagen auf den Gewässergrund muß kein Nachteil sein! Dieses stärkere Klopfen auf dem Boden löst bei manchem Zander, der sich für den Langsamsinker nicht interessiert hat, doch noch den Beißreflex aus. Außerdem gerät der Köder nicht so schnell aus dem Blickfeld des Fisches. Ich finde schwere Köpfe sogar äußerst fängig!


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Dennert
Ich geb dir völlig Recht das innem 10m tiefen Gewässer die ersten m bedeutungslos sind. Aber ab 2m über Grund (bei klarem Wasser noch mehr) nimmt der Zander den Köder schon wahr und spätestens ab da sollte eine ordentliche Präsentation erfolgen (eigentlich schon direkt nach dem eintauchen der Zander steht nicht die ganze Zeit am Grund und wenn einer im Freiwasser ist sollte man auch ihm eine Chance geben  ) . Ich weiß nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab 50% meiner Bisse direkt beim ersten Absinken des Köders also wenn er (an bereits gestraffter Schnur) eintaucht und langsam das erste mal Richtung Grund wandert. Weitere 30 % aller Bisse hab ich dann direkt vor meinen Füßen und nur 20% beim Zupfen des Köders über den Grund. Wenn du aber überdimensionierte Gewichte nimmst rast der Gufi einfach Richtung Grund wie ein Stein nicht sehr fängig, oder hast du schonmal einen Köfi gesehen der mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit Kopf voran auf dem Grund aufschlägt? 
Klar das Zupfen Richtung Ufer ist dann einfacher weil man den Köder besser fühlt aber dafür rast er dann gleich wieder auf Grund sobald man die Rute senkt. Wesentlich fänger ist es wenn man den Köder einen Meter hochzupft und er dann langsam wieder runter wandert die erwähnten Agressionsbisse kann man auch auslösen indem man ein paarmal schnell seitlich oder nach oben ruckt, aber wie gesagt weicher Gummi, schwanz muss wackeln können 

@Kuschi
Ich halte eine zu harte Rute nicht für das Optimum wenn man mit geflochtener Schnur fischt. Die geflochtene hat kaum Dehnung, so dass 
ein Angriff auf den Köder eigentlich ohnehin ganz gut durchkommt.


----------



## loskayos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Fr33 schrieb:


> was heisst harte rute..... es kommt auf die aktion der rute an.... ich fang auch mit ner normalen spinnrute zander.... dann ist aber beim twistern noch! mehr aufmerksamkeit geboten.....
> 
> ne harte kombi wie z.b die Sänger Damokles hat den vorteil, dass der harte blank den kurzen "einsauger" des Zanders direkt an deine hand weiterleitet..... ne rute mit weicherer Aktion würde dir den "einsauger" (typischer zandbiss > kurzel "Tock") fast ganz schlucken.... zudem muss der anhieb bei den schnellen bissen wie aus der pistole kommen...... sodass der anhieb 1:1 durchgeht..... ne weichere rute reagiert beim anschlag teils wie ne bahnschranke... also langsamer, ne straffe a aktion rute dagegen ist im anhieb einfach schneller....... das sind die feinen unterschiede.......
> 
> ...



Ma ne Frage zu dem typischen Zander TOCK. Ich fische am Rhein in der Mainzer Ecke. Da es ihr keine Buhnen gibt bin ich hauptsächlich in der Hauptströmung zu Gange. Wenn die Strömung meinen Köder über den Boden schleift hab ich andauernd kurze Tocks . Woran erkenn ich dann den Unterschied zu nem Biss.
Das keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen ich hole den Köder schon nach dem üblichen Muster ein. Sobald dieser auf den Boden aufschlägt hab ich nicht wie im Stillwasser einmal Tock sondern halt mehrere hintereinander. Hatte leider noch nie einen Zanderbiss, oder habe noch keinen gemerkt. Wie unterscheidet sich den ein Biss???


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@loskayos
Fische auch am Rhein, die "Tocks" die du beschreibst kommen wahrscheinlich daher, dass dein Köder mit dem Bleikopf hart gegen einen Stein oder ähnliches Schlägt wenn du den Köder anhebst oder einkurbelst. Der Zander "Tock" kommt meistens ohne dein Zutun in der Absinkphase (bei mir zumindest) und macht sich als ein richtiger Ruck in der Rute bemerkbar. Aber sowas solltest du immer mit einem Anhieb quitieren zumal du dir manchmal echt nicht sicher sein kannst ob du nur irgendwo angestoßen bist oder eben doch ein vorsichtiger Räuber deinen Köder im Maul hat.


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hi Norbert
> 
> Du mußt den Köder etwas mehr beschleunigen, dann steigt er höher, wenn du ihn unbedingt höher fischen willst.
> Das schnelle und stärkere Aufschlagen auf den Gewässergrund muß kein Nachteil sein! Dieses stärkere Klopfen auf dem Boden löst bei manchem Zander, der sich für den Langsamsinker nicht interessiert hat, doch noch den Beißreflex aus. Außerdem gerät der Köder nicht so schnell aus dem Blickfeld des Fisches. Ich finde schwere Köpfe sogar äußerst fängig!



Ja im tiefen Wasser...das geht hier aber nicht. Wenn du mal in der Gegend bist und Bock zu Fischen hast dann melde dich mal zum Flachwasser Gufieren 
Wenn du den Köder stärker beschleunigst ruckt er nur härter an die Steine, aber abheben tut er auch nicht. Es ist zu flach.
Ein anderer Kopf mit Öse vorne ginge auch, aber ich nehm lieber leichtere Rundköpfe dann (oder eben gar keine).


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ loskayos

schau mal in der nähe von ginsheim.....dort gibts von trebur bis ginsheim buhnen ohne ende..... .... dann weiter flussabwärts kommt doch die Mainmündung.... und dort soll auch immer was zu holen sein.... mittem im fluss auf gerade strecke macht bei mir kaum sinn........ fängste da was ??

gruß

sascha


----------



## Ben_koeln (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Geiler trööt, 

hab voll Bock meine Gufis zu reanimieren und sofort ans Wasser! 

Kurz ne Frage, würdet ihr jetzt eher schon im Hafen oder noch an den Buhnen probieren? (Rhein bei Köln)

Danke

Ben


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich würds da probieren wo auch der Futterfisch ist.
Vermutlich an den Buhnen. Bei uns stehen die Hechte und Zander noch nicht im Winterquartier sondern noch im Flachen.


----------



## loskayos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@wallerschreck

Die "Tocks" kommen davon, dass der Gummifisch von der Strömung über den Grund geschleift wird und dabei der Bleikopf auf Steine aufschlägt. Soweit is mir das klar. Wollte jetzt wissen ob ein Biss sich unterscheidet oder ob ich keine chnce habe einen Biss in der Phase zu erkennen.

@Fr33

Habe im Moment keine Karte für die hessische Rheinseite. Fische oft direkt gegenüber der Mainmündung. Gefangen hab ich bisher leider nur ne 65er Barbe auf Gummifisch. Allerdings ein super Drill am Zandergerät.

Will demnächst mal in der Mainzer Innenstadt die Bootsanleger und Spundwände absuchen. Vielleicht geht da ja was.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

such auf jeden plätze mit struktur........ mündungen usw. usw..... auf gerade strecke wirste selten was fangen... und wenn dann nur durch zufall...


----------



## loskayos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

jo da schau ich schon danach. Vielleicht hol ich mir auch noch ne Karte für die hessische Seite. Aber ob sich das noch lohnt für den Rest des Jahres?


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab 50% meiner Bisse direkt beim ersten Absinken des Köders also wenn er (an bereits gestraffter Schnur) eintaucht...


 
Ich hab 90% Prozent meiner Bisse, wenn der Köder am Grund aufschlägt, da hab ich ihn aber schön ein paar Meter gejiggt.. Du mußt an extrem gut besetzten Gewässen angeln, wenn die Fischdichte so hoch ist, dass du 50% der Bisse beim ersten Absinken bekommst. Sowas funktioniert eigentlich nur beim guten alten Lorki . Wie er das immer geschafft hat, ist mir ein Rätsel. Das hab ich bei einem von 50 Fischen, dass er mir in der ersten Absinkphase einsteigt. Aber wir haben auch nicht so viele Freiwasserzander 
Noch was: Jeder potenzielle Beutefisch eines Zanders bewegt sich dreimal so schnell wie ein zum Grund taumelnder Gummifisch am 40g Kopf und das noch nicht mal bei Gefahr. Beobachte mal, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich die kleinen Fische im Wasser bewegen. Und diese Geschwindigkeit nutzen sie auch, wenn sie vom Zanderschwarm gejagt werden.
Ich fische in den Buhnen mit teilweise 30g und die sind 1,50m-4m tief und eigentlich ziemlich ruhig. Der Gummifisch rast auch nicht zu Boden, er hat ja den Widerstand des Wassers.


----------



## spin-paule (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



loskayos schrieb:


> ...Die "Tocks" kommen davon, dass der Gummifisch von der Strömung über den Grund geschleift wird und dabei der Bleikopf auf Steine aufschlägt. Soweit is mir das klar. Wollte jetzt wissen ob ein Biss sich unterscheidet oder ob ich keine chnce habe einen Biss in der Phase zu erkennen...



Hi Loskayos,
ich fische auch oft mitten im kräftigen Rheinstrom und kenne diese "Tocks", wenn der Gufi über den Grund schrappt. Wenn der Köder ständig am Grund entlangtockt, so glaube ich, dass ein feiner Zanderbiss (Anfasser) durchaus nicht bemerkt werden kann. 
Im Strom werfe ich daher extrem stromaufwärts, lasse den Gufi sinken, bis er am Grund entlang tockt. Wenn ich dann die Rute anhebe und etwas Schnur einkurbel, so hebt sich auch der Köder für ein paar Sekunden (Logo!). Mit der Zeit entwickelt man ein Gefühl, wie lange der GuFi bei entsprechender Strömung braucht, um wieder am Grund anzukommen. Wenn es innerhalb dieses Zeitfensters unerwartet früh tockt, folgt ein sofortiger Anhieb. 
Erst durch die Beiträge der Vertikalfischer hier im AB habe ich damit begonnen, auf der Zanderjagd jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer mit einem Anhieb zu quittieren. Manchmal mit überraschenden Erfolg!

Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## loskayos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@spin-paule

jo so hab ich mir das auch gedacht.
Nach welchen Gesichtspunkten suchst Du die denn die Stellen aus an denen du im Rheinstrom fischst. Und wie siehts denn dort mit den Fängen aus? Sind ruhigere Bereiche besser oder kann man auch in der Hauptströmung zum Erfolg kommen?


----------



## spin-paule (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Meine Lieblingsplätze sind schon das Hinterwasser der Buhnenköpfe und entlang den Steinpackungen (vorzugsweise an den Mündungen und in den Häfen). 
Im Rheinstrom fische ich einfach fast überall! Sobald 3-4m Wasser untern Kiel sind, probier ich´s einfach. Dieses Jahr habe ich leider erst 8 Maßige gefangen. Davon habe ich 3 im Strom gestellt. Und im Gegensatz zu den beruhigteren Stellen, habe ich im Strom nie Untermaßige gefangen!
Mal im ernst... so richtig kapiert habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht, *wann|kopfkrat * der Zander *wo|kopfkrat * steht...


----------



## loskayos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ach kapieren brauch ich das auch nicht. Wenn ich hin und wiedre mal einen fangen würde wär ich schon zufrieden.:q


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Dennert
Nö die Fischdichte ist hier (von 20cm Barschen abgesehen) nicht allzu gut, warum ich die meisten Bisse beim ersten Absinken bekomme, habe ich mir immmer damit erklärt, dass schon der Aufplatscher auf der Oberfläche von den Fischen wahrgenommen wird und der langsam nach unten wackelnde Köder dann bereits von den Potentiellen Abnehmern beobachtet wird, da er sich beim Abtauchen dann dank des geringen Gewichtes recht natürlich verhält, schlagen sie, wenn er die richtige Tiefe/Entfernung erreicht hat zu.
Ich weiß nicht aber ich hatte mit schweren Ködern noch nie wirklich gute Erfolge einzige Ausnahme waren Wolfsbarsche in Holland und Küstendorsche in Norwegen, aber da konnte man ohne schwere Jigs wegen den Wellen auch garnicht fischen.


----------



## davis (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

|kopfkrat Hey Ho!

Na da muss ich mich wohl auch mal outen!:q  Ich hab ebenfalls ein Zanderproblem...allerdings liegt das bei mir nicht an der Bisserkennung, der Köderführung oder der Köderwahl. Hier bei uns in der Lahn ist der Bestand einfach so schwach das es unheimlich schwer ist die Fische zu finden. Das abklappern von Kehrwassern, Untiefen und Buhnenfeldern allein bringt nicht den gewünschten Erfolg...konnte gerade mal 3 Zander um die 50cm fangen in diesem Jahr. Das kuriose ist, das bei uns an manchen Plätzen Zander bei Hochwasser gefangen werden...nicht oft aber immerhin. Aber wenn kein Hochwasser ist beißt dort nie mal einer an...also wohin verkrümmeln sich die Burschen immer??|kopfkrat 
Ich bin oft am Wasser und kenn mein Hausgewässer aber die paar Zander die wir haben find ich einfach nicht...|uhoh: 

greetz


----------



## don_king (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Servus,

auch ich habe Jahre gebraucht für den ersten Zander! Damals hatte ich als jugendlicher nur einen sehr tiefen Baggersee und ein zwei km langes, absolut monotenes Rheinstück zur verfügung.
Im Rhein war die meiste Zeit eine so starke Strömung dass man wirklich nicht mehr vernünftig zum Grund kam und jeden zweiten Wurf einen Hänger hatte. Also auf zum Baggersee! Ich weiss nicht wie viele Jahre lang ich immer wieder erfolglose Versuche gestartet habe. Und irgendwann, an einer Stelle an der ich es schon so oft versucht hatte und mit den selben Ködern wie immer fing ich kurz hintereinander zwei Zander! 
Seither habe ich dort keinen einzigen mehr gefangen. Seit ich eine Karte für Frankreich habe gehe ich zum Zanderangeln an mehrere Rheinhäfen, dort weiss ich wo die Zander zu finden sind und fange auch regelmässig.

Inzwischen glaube ich dass der plötzliche Fang daher kam dass kurz vorher eine Hitzeperiode mit bis zu 40 Grad war und der Angeltag einer der ersten kühleren und bewölkten Tage war. Dadurch war die Sprungschicht sehr weit oben und die Zander standen dort wo sich in dieser Tiefe schon Grund befand. Der See ist bis 16m tief und ohne Boot und Echolot sind die Zander kaum zu finden.

P.S. Ich habe auch nachts unzählige Versuche unternommen, im flachen mit Wobblern, auch ohne Erfolg. Zander gibt es definitiv genug, es werden sogar jedes Jahr welche besetzt, aber so gut wie nicht gefangen!


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Don King

Das ist echt meistens so. Fast alle Seen die ich kenne müssten einen irrsinnigen Zanderbestand haben es wird jedes Jahr massig besetzt und kaum was gefangen, tatsächlich sind beim Abfischen dann auch immer jede Menge Zander da aber fangen tut man die nie. Bei dem einen See an dem ich öfters angeln gehe versuchts schon gar keiner mehr auf Zander, ich hab dann durch Zufall mit nem Gatsangler gesprochen der jedes Jahr einmal für ein paar Wochen dort in der Gegend Urlaub macht und dann öfters an dem See fischen geht. Der hat mich doof angeguckt als ich gemeint hab dass die Zander kaum zu fangen sind und hat gemeint "Häh? ich fang fast jedes mal welche wenn ich hier angeln geh" Dann hab ich erstmal blöd geguckt und natürlich kein Wort geglaubt, besonders als er mir dann die Stelle gezeigt hat wo er immer angelt "Zander? Hier" waren meine Worte "Das Wasser is hier nichmal nen Meter tief" Er hat nur die Schultern gezuckt und ist abgezogen. Ich habs dann später aus lauter Trotz weil ich wieder nix gefangen hab an eben dieser Stelle probiert (Köderfisch) und schwupps nach zwei Stunden ging die Pose unter und ein (leider untermaßiger) Zander hing dran. Seitdem musste ich feststellen das genau diese Stelle ein absoluter Hotspot ist, hab bisher jedesmal einen Räuber dort verhaften können letztes mal wars kein Zander sondern ein 63ger Hecht (angeblich gibts da keine Hechte). Mittlerweile nachdem ichs öfters im flachen Wasser versucht habe hab ich noch an zwei anderen Stellen Zander gefangen und beide auf Spinner das Wasser war dort gerademal 50 Zentimeter tief und ach ja alle Zander haben Tagsüber bei schönem Wetter gebissen!!!. Manchmal kann man alle Lehrbücher nehmen und in die Tonne treten.


----------



## USA (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man alle Lehrbücher nehmen und in die Tonne treten.


dat sach i au imma#6


----------



## don_king (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ Wallerschreck:

Das mit dem schönen Wetter kann ich auch bestätigen. Im Rhein fange ich am besten Tagsüber und bei Sonnenschein.

Zum Thema Köder: Mein Händler fängt fast alle Zander auf Fischfetzen. Er sagt dass die Zander auch dann noch darauf beissen wenn mit Köderfisch und Kunstköder nichts geht. Habs noch nicht ausprobiert da ich fast ausschliesslich Spinnfischer bin.


----------



## Veit (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Habe zwei Gewässer bzw. Stellen wo ca. 80 % (!!!) der Zander und gelegentlich auch Hechte den Köder immer direkt nach dem Aufklatschen auf die Wasseroberfläche nehmen. Sicherlich sind es keine ganz schlechten Ecken, von einer sehr hohen Fischdichte kann aber keine Rede sein. Ich würde eher behaupten, dass diese seltsame Beißverhalten an den Stellen einfach der "Fisch-Tick" ist den man kennen muss, wenn man dort Zander fangen will.

@ Davis: HAste es schonmal nachts mit Gummi (im Sommer auch Wobbler) probiert? Wirkt Wunder! 
Wenn die Zander an deinem Gewässer nur bei Hochwasser und trübem Wetter am Tage beißen, dann kannst du das quasi als Signal verstehen, dass du nachts zwar auch keine Massenfänge machen wirst, aber mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, ich möchte fast schon sagen Sicherheit wesentlich mehr Zander auf Kunstköder fängst.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Veit schrieb:


> HAste es schonmal nachts mit Gummi (im Sommer auch Wobbler) probiert?


Nicht zu fassen!#d #d #d 
*Tattüüütattaaa*
Danke Herbert!#6


----------



## Veit (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ach du liebe Güte...


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Nene Nachts mach ichs nicht gern mit Gummi, und schon garnicht am Rhein da reißt man sich dauernd was ab.


----------



## Naglfar (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

servus,

habe diesen thread verfolgt und mich etwas vom gummifieber anstecken lassen, was zur folge hatte, dass ich heute, bei diesem schei* wetter am wasser gestanden bin.

also, ich habe eigentlich keine erfahrung mit gufis. habe zwar einen schwung immer dabei aber großartig gefangen habe ich noch nichts. liegt wohl an der mangelnden technik.  hatte aber bis jetzt immer alles auf die gufis geschoben, von wegen, die fangen eh nicht. meist habe ich nach 3-4 würfen auf die klassiker spinner und blinker umgesattel. 2 mal habe ich einem hecht genau vor die nase geworfen und hatte somit glück.
mit zandern habe ich auch keine großartige erfahrung. habe dieses jahr 6 gefangen, aber alle nur auf köfi. und das waren ganze köfis. mit fischfetzen hatte ich auch kein glück. ein bekannter schwört auf fischfetzen, kann es aber nicht bestätigen, da er heuer auch nicht mehr gefangen hat.

heute wurden mal die gufis ausgiebigst getestet. und bereits der 2 wurf ein biss. zander mit ca. 45cm, schwimmt wieder.  ok, gufis fangen anscheinend doch und die stelle passt auch. danach ging natürlich nixmehr. nach 2 stunden bin ich dann wieder heim. finde aber, dass es ein erfolgreicher tag war. 

ich muss unbedingt eine dünne geflochtene schnur kaufen. man hat bei so einem wind keinen kontakt zum köder. ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich auf die distanz grundkontakt hatte oder einen biss, oder sonstwas. ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den zander auch recht spät bemerkt. da hat es schon gezappelt als ich anschlug.

ich glaube, das mit den gufis muss ich mir wirklich noch viel näher anschauen. schnur muss her und noch einen schwung gummis.
der zander hat heute auf einen kopyto (11 o. 12cm?) roter rücken und schwanz, rest durchsichtig mit glitter gebissen.

weiß jemand, wo ich mal videos zum thema gufis und jiggen finden kann? ich hab leider niemanden der mir den richtigen umgang mit den gufis zeigen könnte. ich habe den verdacht, wenn man's richtig macht, geht einiges auf gufis. speziell beim zander.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Naglfar schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> der zander hat heute auf einen kopyto (11 o. 12cm?) roter rücken und schwanz, rest durchsichtig mit glitter gebissen.




hmmm..... den kopyto kenn ich gar net....... glaub du hast den falsch rum montiert ^^.... aber generell fangen die naturfarben mit glitter ganz gut...... muss halt auch das wasser stimmen.....

gruß

Sascha


----------



## davis (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Veit: Nachts mit Gummi an der Lahn???:q Nee Spaß beiseite...ich fische meist bis in die Dunkelheit. Aber ich kann nicht sagen das es deshalb mehr Bisse gab. Ich denk du hättest hier genauso wenig Erfolg wie ich. Kollege Lahnfischer z.B. fängt auch nicht mehr...und der Mann versteht sein Handwerk! Das Problem hier ist wohl einfach die wenigen Plätze zu finden....

greetz


----------



## Naglfar (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Fr33: hehe....das hat mich jetzt gewurmt. bin grad raus ins auto und hab nachgeschaut. bin wohl etwas verwirrt, vor lauter gummis und schwänze....der kopf ist zur häfte rot und der schwanz durchsichtig und richtig montiert.


----------



## Judy (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo,

wenn du unbedingt mit Gummifischchen und Spinnrute fängig sein willst würde ich an deiner Stelle mal ein paar Gummifische zum Kochen bringen.
Das hab ich vor kurzer Zeit aus der Angelwoche. Da wurden die Gufis ca. 3 bis 5 Minuten gekocht, wodurch sie viel weicher werden.

Ich persönlich hatte bisher in unserem See auf Zander nur Erfolg durch's Ansitzen mit Fischfetzen. Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem einfachen Anfüttern der "Glasaugen" gemacht. Einfach jeden zweiten Tag ca. 5 bis 10 tote (etwa 10 cm lange) Köfis in 2 oder 3 Teile geschnitten und mit der Hand eingeworfen. Ich kam zwar nicht recht weit mit den Fischchen, aber das hat absolut gereicht.

PS: vielleicht war ich ja auch nur ein Glückspilz |kopfkrat 



MfG Judy


----------



## Dennert (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo naglfar

Die besten Filme zum Thema Gummifischangeln sind die DVD`s von Profiblinker.
Dort erklärt Gummigott Roland Lorkowski alles, was du zum erfolgreichen Angeln mit Shads brauchst.

Am besten holst du dir den Teil "Raubfischangeln Pur", dort zeigt er Techniken und Fehler beim Jiggen, erklärt die passende Farbwahl zum Gewässertyp und es werden natürlich auch jede Menge Fische gefangen .

Die Jungs von PB haben die Gummiwelle in Deutschland ins Rollen gebracht, haben also ne Wahnsinnserfahrung von über 20 Jahren. 
Die Filme sind etwas älter und teils auch sehr langatmig aber soviel Input wie dort bekommst du selten!


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich schließe mich der frage von Naglfar an.

Wo kann man videos im I-net anschaun wo das gufifischen näher beschrieben wird.


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Gibt es i-net keine videos ich will mir net unbedingt ne DVD kaufen.


----------



## Naglfar (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

würde mich auch eher über videos aus'm netz freuen.
andererseits wäre eine anständige dvd auch nicht schlecht. nur, dass man grad derartige videos meist nur 1 mal sieht und dann verstauben die dvds. vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der zufällig die dvd hat und verkaufen/verleihen will?


----------



## Dennert (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also ich hab alle DVD´s von PB und verstauben tun die auf keinen Fall! Gerade in den Wintermonaten gibts nichts Schöneres, als sich gemütlich vor den Fernseher zu setzen und sich die Teile reinzuleiern. 
Und 5 Euro sind ja nun wirklich kein Geld für 240 min Angelspaß!
Da gibts Filme, die kosten das Vierfache und sind nur erbärmlicher Müll. Dummes Rumgelaber über Sachen, die eh schon jeder weiß und dann teuer vermarktet (Beispiele spar ich mir lieber!)


----------



## Veit (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



davis schrieb:


> @Veit: Nachts mit Gummi an der Lahn???:q Nee Spaß beiseite...ich fische meist bis in die Dunkelheit. Aber ich kann nicht sagen das es deshalb mehr Bisse gab. Ich denk du hättest hier genauso wenig Erfolg wie ich. Kollege Lahnfischer z.B. fängt auch nicht mehr...und der Mann versteht sein Handwerk! Das Problem hier ist wohl einfach die wenigen Plätze zu finden....
> 
> greetz



Jo, da bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass Lahni und Du sich an der Lahn wirklich gut auskennen und ihr die Techniken topp draufhabt. Würde es trotzdem mal intensiver nachts versuchen. Wer weiß vielleicht lässt sich ja doch der eine oder andere Zander mehr fangen. Denke aber auch das die Zander in der Lahn nicht so richtig zum Zug kommen, weil ihr ja nen extrem starken Hechtbestand habt. Aber es gibt sie, wie ja die vereinzelten Fänge von euch beweisen und nachts stehen die Chancen auf gezielte Zanderfänge defintiv nicht schlechter als am Tag, in den meisten Gewässern deutlich besser. Und Hechte lassen sich dann natürlich auch noch gelegentlich fangen.


----------



## bennie (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

offtopic:



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Gibt es i-net keine videos ich will mir net unbedingt ne DVD kaufen.



man bist du nen Spammer...

es gibt Geduld und eine "edit-Funktion"


----------



## davis (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Veit: Da magst du recht haben! Wers ausprobiert ist hinterher schlauer! Wir haben zwar nen ganz guten Bestand an Hechten aber "extrem gut" ist der wirlich nicht. Allerdings das hat keine Auswirkungen auf den Zanderbestand. Zander verdrängen Hechte aber nicht andersherum. Der Zander betreibt nämlich, im Gegensatz zum Hecht, sehr intensive Brutpflege. Außerdem sind die meisten unserer Hechte auf Besatz zurückzuführen.
Wenn ich sehe was du so auf die Schuppen legst dann kommt mir unsere Lahn im gegensatz zu Saale und Elbe doch sehr bestandsschwach vor!
Samstag werd ich mal wieder auf Stachelritterjagd gehen...mal sehen ob was geht! Dir weiterhin Petri Heil...der 100ste Zander muss dieses Jahr noch gefangen werden!#6

greetz


----------



## Veit (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ davis: Naja an der Elbe habe ich jenen Buhnen, wo ich Hechte gefangen habe, meistens keine oder nur wenige Zander gefangen... Ist aber glaub ich sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, dass du so bald wie möglich einen schönen, großen Zander an Land ziehen kannst. #6 
Lahni hat ja letztes Jahr mit seinem Prachtexemplar schon gezeigt wies geht. :m


----------



## Naglfar (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@dennert: 5euronen? wo bekomme ich diese DVDs? ich bin jetzt von normalen DVD-preisen ausgegangen. was sind schon 5€? gerade mal 2 abgerissene gufis.... 
und welche DVDs zu diesem thema kannst du mir empfehlen?

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## neddi (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Naglfar schrieb:


> @dennert: 5euronen? wo bekomme ich diese DVDs? ich bin jetzt von normalen DVD-preisen ausgegangen. was sind schon 5€? gerade mal 2 abgerissene gufis....
> und welche DVDs zu diesem thema kannst du mir empfehlen?
> 
> gruß,
> naglfar



http://www.hwangelshop.de/Video-DVD:::3.html?XTCsid=542d2b3e044e615473198930dc0e3d94
da gibte es zB Profi Blinker Videos..

wer Angelfilme ausleihen will, dem würde ich empfehlen sich mal bei http://www.amazon.de/ umzugucken.
Die verleihen auch alle Videos, ist evtl. etwas teurer wie in der Videothek, aber welche Videothek hat schon Angelfilme ?
Und die kann man auch etwas länger behalten


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



> Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem einfachen Anfüttern der "Glasaugen" gemacht. Einfach jeden zweiten Tag ca. 5 bis 10 tote (etwa 10 cm lange) Köfis in 2 oder 3 Teile geschnitten und mit der Hand eingeworfen.



Wenn Carp-Spezies spinnfischen gehn?
Hihi...#h 
nurn Spass :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Das Anfüttern von Raubfischen ist nicht verkehrt wenn man Zeit hat. Die Raubfische merken sich irgendwann auch die Stelle wos immer Futter gibt. An manchen Stellen stehen die Zander in schwärmen hinter Turbinen weils da häufig Fischgulasch gibt.


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also billiger als in Ebay wirste die PB Filme net bekommen...... hab dort meine auch vor einem Jahr gekauft...... ganzes Set für 18€.... fand ich ganz ok ^^........

die Filme sind, wenn man anfänger ist doch sehr lehrreich. Jedoch nach ner Weiler wenn man besser geworden ist und sich in der Realität widerfindet, kommen einem die massenfänge von damals komisch vor (jaja ich weiss... holländige gewässer und geheime Kiesgruben.....). 
Gerade für Zanderangler würd ich den Teil 1+2 (Klassiker) und (Teils 3+4) nehmen........ das fischende Auge fand ich nicht so gut..... schlepp und welsangeln ist auch nix für mich....... "Auf Biegen und brechen" geht auch noch...... 2. teil mit norwegen ist aber auch noch uninteressant für mich.....

wollen wir doch mal langsam wieder zum thema zurück kommen.....

Kuschi und Co. ......... wie siehts aus bei euch ? noch konkrete Fragen oder Probleme..... ??

Bei uns fangen die Zander wieder an auf Kunstköder zu gehn..... zwar beissen die spitz und ohne Angsthaken bleibt da nix hängen.... aber mir ist es gelungen nen 40er zu fangen..... dachte ich hätt nen ast drann (diese elenden Bäume tztztz) und pumpte den bei.... aufeinmal lebte der "Ast"...... durfte aber wieder schwimmen......... Hatte am selben tag rund 20 meter weiter nen Hammerbiss beim absinken, der mir fast die rute aus der hand zog.... aber der war so kurz und heftig dass der anhieb leider ins leere ging..... entweder alles halbstarke oder vorsichtige zander......   muss mir heut abend mal ein paar stringer bauen.....^^

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Die DVD "Auf Biegen und brechen"

hab ich schon ich finde aber nciht das da das fischen mit 

Gummiköder so gut beschrieben wird.

Aber fangen tun sie massenhaft Hechte, Barsche, Zander.

Und der 1.,Teil von dem Film wo sie auf Platten und so fischen 

interessiert mich eigentlich nicht da bei mir keine Küste in der nähe ist.


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Die DVD "Auf Biegen und brechen"
> 
> hab ich schon ich finde aber nciht das da das fischen mit
> 
> ...



Dir fehlt der Blick (die gelduld?) fürs Detail.
Es ist völlig wurst ob sie auf Platte oder Zander fischen. Die GuFi technik ist immer die gleiche.
Was heisst "nicht gut beschrieben"? Kuck doch hin! Die zeigen alles vom Wurf / Biss bis zur Landung. Man sieht hunderte Male ganz genau wie geworfen / geführt wird. Ganz deutlich.
Du musst genau hinkucken!
Um zu sehen ob du hingeschaut hast: beschreib mal genau was die nach dem Einwurf machen. Detailfrage: wo haben sie die rechte Hand? Was machen die einzelnen Finger? (Ja das ist wichtig!).


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Als 1.
Sie machen bei der DVD aufjeden fall nicht die Faulenzermethode.

Sondern sie werfen aus halten die rutenspitze so gegen 9uhr.
Dann reißen sie die rute ruckartig auf 10-11uhr und senken sie wieder ab. Und hohlen gleichzeitig die Schnur ein der finger von der rechten hand befindet sich an der Schnur.

Wie heißt diese Methode?
Die sie dort machen?


Natürlich wird 100mal gezeigt wie sie es machen aber häufig wird das hineinschmeisen und heraushohlen gar nicht gezeigt sondern der Film wird so geschnitten das sie meisten schon einen fisch dran haben und wie sie in landen das wird gezeigt.


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Na also, dann hast du ja das wichtigste gesehn. Ob das nun die Faulenzermethode ist oder nicht (nein ist es nicht) ist doch egal. Sie funktioniert, daran besteht wohl kein Zweifel.
Einfach nachmachen.

a) Einwerfen
b) Bügel zu
c) Rute richtung wasser abesenken dabei schnell die lose Schnur aufspuelen und Kontakt zum Köder herstellen.
d) Der Zeigefinger der rechten Hand liegt wenn möglich am Rutenblank,  Mittelfinger und Ringfinger können in der Schnur hängen -> optimale Bisserkennung in der Absinkphase.
e) Warten bis der Köder auf Grund ankommt, vielleicht noch paar Sekunden liegen lassen, dann anjiggen und alles wiederholen von a-e.

Faulenzermethode ist genau das gleiche, nur da wird über die Rolle angejiggt. Schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen. Man kann auch mischen, je nach Belieben.

Das wars auch schon...mehr ist nicht dran am Geheimnis.


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Gut das werd ich heut nachmittag bei Spinnausflug mit meinem Kumpel gleich probieren.
Ich werde aufjedenfall berichten.


----------



## Veit (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Wenn man wirklich meint die Führungstechnik anhand eines solchen Filmes erlernen zu müssen, reicht es dicke aus sich einen solchen PB-Film zu kaufen. Ansonsten sind diese Filme absolut grauenvoll, ist jedenfalls meine Meinung!!! Es ist schön, dass diese Leute so viele Fische fangen, sie können das auch sehr gut, aber die reden (neben dem einen oder anderen guten Tipp) auch soviel sinnloses Zeug, das is echt wahnsinn und unheimlich langweilig.
Abgesehen davon gibts gerade für Anfänger einfachere Köderführungsmethoden, wie die PB-Methode.
Und für anstatt der PB-Köder gibts auch andere günstigere Alternativen mit besserer Verarbeitung.


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also ich amüsiere mich köstlich mit den beiden, ich finde die zum Piepen komisch. Langweilig ist mir das echt nicht.
Natürlich reden sie viel Quatsch, das macht für mich das Ganze so schön anzusehn.
Allein schon wenn er immer und immer wieder sagt Barsche sind wie Zander, wenn man einen gefangen hat, dann sind alle weg.
Und im nächsten Teil sieht man ihn im Wasser stehn und 10 Zander fangen in 5 Minuten. Hallo?
Oder wenn er immer rumpinst mit dem Drilling und sich den Fisch nicht anzulangen traut deswegen. Zum Piepen.
Die Köder finde ich gar nicht schlecht, der Attractor läuft wirklich gut (ok da gibts auch andere) und die Turbotails sind imho ungeschlagen was Twister angeht, kenne keine die besser laufen.
Das Konzept mit der Einteilung der Jighaken und Köder sollte auch Schule machen. Das ist spitze. Man weiss immer sofort was zueinander passt ohne "hinhalten".


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Mein größter Problem zurzeit ist halt das es mir vorkommt als

würde sich der Gufi bei der Faulenzermethode nicht richtig vom 

Grund lösen. Sondern nur am Boden durch die gegend gezogen 

werden. Bei der PB-Methode kommt es mir mehr so vor das

er vom Grund wegspringt. Aber wenn ihr meint das das bei der

Faulenzer auch der fall ist. Das beste ich würde mal in ein 

hallenbad gehn und mit den Gufis rumwerfen da würde ich dann 

sehen wie hoch sie hüpfen bei den jeweiligen Methoden und

beißen würde 100% auch was.:q 




P.S Die Spinntour hat sich verschoben da es bei uns garade 

einen schneesturm hatt. Falls ich später was fange gibts auf den 

Bildern einen weißen Hintergrund


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



> Mein größter Problem zurzeit ist halt das es mir vorkommt als
> 
> würde sich der Gufi bei der Faulenzermethode nicht richtig vom
> 
> ...



Ja, das geht mir auch oft so. Passiert immer dann wenn keine Strömung ist und/oder das Gewässer relativ flach ist bei recht grossen Kopfgewichten.
Die Stromfischer ala Elbe etc. kennen das Problem vermutlich nicht. Ich fische bei uns am See auch eher im Profiblinker Stil, ausser in dem Eck wo es tief ist...


----------



## Saugschmerle (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Das Gelaber der beiden Süssen bringt mich ziemlich schnell
gähnen.
Mal ehrlich,wer kann "einen" BP-Film am Stück anschauen???
Da ist die Tagesschau ein echter Horrorkracher.

Nun löst mal schön das Zanderproblem.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Den Film "auf Biegen und Brechen" habe ich allein die letzten 3 Wochen 4mal komplett angekuckt.


----------



## USA (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

....so schwer kann das doch nicht sein mal einen zander zu erwischen...


----------



## Saugschmerle (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ NorbertF

Mann Du bist aber ein Masochist.:m 
Hut ab.
Da geh ich lieber raus und bleib Schneider.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ USA

Doch es kann so schwer sein und ich will ja nicht einfach nen 

Zander fangen ich will ihn ja mit Gufi fangen. (Hast du schon 

mit Gufi gefangen?)


----------



## Dennert (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Saugschmerle schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich,wer kann "einen" BP-Film am Stück anschauen???


 
Ich! Sogar 2 Filme hintereinander.


----------



## Saugschmerle (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ dennert

Mit Ton ?|kopfkrat 

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## USA (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> @ USA
> 
> Doch es kann so schwer sein und ich will ja nicht einfach nen
> 
> ...


Papalapapp!! Vergess mal den blöden gufi und heng(an einem fluss) einfach mal einen schönes fischstück an ein entsprechendes blei das sich leicht bewegen kann und auch abrollt, also mit der strömung den köder herzieht....damit hab ich  sogar auch schon rapfen erwischt!
...vom gufi halt ich net alzu viel, weil ich 1. nicht so viel zeit zum angeln hab und 2. weil es bei uns nicht wirklich "viele" zander im main und am see gibt....
viel spaß beim 1. zanderfang mit fischfetzen am "rollenden Blei"!:m


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Nen Rapfen zu fangen ist ja wohl kein Vergleich zu nem Zander^^ die Grätenviecher würden auch auf ne durchs wasser gezogene Bockwurst beißen (die richtig kapitalen und erfahrenen mal ausgenommen). Nen Zander ist um längen schlauer. Außerdem gehts nicht darum irgendwie nen Zander zu fangen weil nen Köfi ins Wasser zu hängen ist keine Kunst da fängt jeder (macht mir auch hin und wieder Spaß son Ansitz) sondern es ging ihm ja darum mal mit Gufi erfolgreich zu sein. Und ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen, es ist halt ein Erfolgsköder und man fragt sich "wieso nicht bei mir". Ich hatte auch keine Ruhe bis ich nicht meine ersten Fänge auf Twister/Gufi hatte obwohl es ein leichtes gewesen wäre was auf Spinner an Land zu ziehen hab ichs trotzdem immer wieder damit versucht.
Und um ehrlich zu sein USA frag ich mich ob du überhaupt jemals nen Zander gefangen hast^^. Diese Fische kann man nur bewundern sind einfach wunderschön und ich denke jeder der nen Zander einmal selbst gefangen hat und gesehen hat wie einen die leuchtenden Katzenaugen anfunkeln wird wissen dass ein noch so großer Weißfisch dem keinesfalls ebenbürtig sein kann.


----------



## Naglfar (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

merci für die DVD-tips! werde wohl die tage paar dvds kaufen und mal gucken, wie die profis so ans werk gehen. kennt eigentlich jemand den film "das fischende auge"? hört sich interessant an.

irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich so viel falsch mache mit den gufis, dass ich fast überhaupt nix fange. ich war nämlich heut wieder 2 stunden am wasser. und hab die interessanten stellen bejiggt mit fast allen gummis die ich so habe. nichtmal einen zupfer hatte ich heute. vielleicht liegts auch am wetter.

woher bekomme ich gufis, die genau andersrum gefärbt sind? ich hab mal in einer zeitschrift einen beitrag gelesen, wo sie gufis mit hellem rücken und dunklem bauch erfolgreichst auf zander eingesetzt haben. hab derartige gufis noch nirgends gesehen.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Saugschmerle (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte auch keine Ruhe bis ich nicht meine ersten Fänge auf Twister/Gufi hatte obwohl es ein leichtes gewesen wäre was auf Spinner an Land zu ziehen hab ichs trotzdem immer wieder damit versucht.


Genau so ist es.Da kann man noch soviele Filme anschauen,
just do it.Geht man halt Schneider.Was solls.
Findet Eure eigene Technik.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## USA (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Nen Rapfen zu fangen ist ja wohl kein Vergleich zu nem Zander^^ die Grätenviecher würden auch auf ne durchs wasser gezogene Bockwurst beißen (die richtig kapitalen und erfahrenen mal ausgenommen). Nen Zander ist um längen schlauer. Außerdem gehts nicht darum irgendwie nen Zander zu fangen weil nen Köfi ins Wasser zu hängen ist keine Kunst da fängt jeder (macht mir auch hin und wieder Spaß son Ansitz) sondern es ging ihm ja darum mal mit Gufi erfolgreich zu sein. Und ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen, es ist halt ein Erfolgsköder und man fragt sich "wieso nicht bei mir". Ich hatte auch keine Ruhe bis ich nicht meine ersten Fänge auf Twister/Gufi hatte obwohl es ein leichtes gewesen wäre was auf Spinner an Land zu ziehen hab ichs trotzdem immer wieder damit versucht.
> Und um ehrlich zu sein USA frag ich mich ob du überhaupt jemals nen Zander gefangen hast^^. Diese Fische kann man nur bewundern sind einfach wunderschön und ich denke jeder der nen Zander einmal selbst gefangen hat und gesehen hat wie einen die leuchtenden Katzenaugen anfunkeln wird wissen dass ein noch so großer Weißfisch dem keinesfalls ebenbürtig sein kann.


jomei wiede meinst. wenn ich an kuschis stelle wäre würd ich halt mal so lange versuchen(halt mit gufi) bisses klappt.....irgendwann ist immer das erste mal...aber das kann halt dauern
|wavey:


----------



## Dennert (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Saugschmerle: natürlich mit Ton, schön laut:q 
Rolands Gelaber ist schon etwas monoton, das stimmt schon. Aber allein wie er schon immer am Wasser rumläuft , die geile Pornobrille und diese komische Mütze und wenn ihm dann irgendwelcher Scheiß passiert ist doch voll lustig. Oder wenn er sich über nen Minizander freut "Micha! Ich hab einen!" wie ein kleines Kind und 10 min vorher hat er grad nen 90er erwischt - Hammer!:m 
Klar, nach dem 50. Barsch drück ich dann irgendwann auch mal die Vorlauftaste, aber da kannste 10 Raubfischcracks mit ihm ans Wasser stellen, die angelt er in Grund und Boden! Vollprofi halt. 

"Das fischende Auge" find ich persönlich nicht so toll, die alten Filme sind viel kultiger. Die Ebrovideos find ich auch nicht so dick, die solln mal wieder einen Film mit schönen Zander - und Hechtfängen drehen!


----------



## Rheinangler94 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi
Ich werfe den Spinner als erstes normal rein.
Dann halte ich die angelspitze  ca. 5-10 cm über dem Boden.
Dann hole ich den Spinner langsam ein und mache zusätzlich im Abstand von ca. 20 sek. immer leichte Schläge mit der Rute.

Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren ...
Bei mir brachte es auf jeden fall schon paar Hechte ,Barsche und natürlich auch Zander...

Petri heil


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also wie schon gesagt hab ich heute ein Spinntour gemacht.

Aber leider nichts bis auf einen Biss der mir vom Gufi den 

Schwanz abgebissen hat. Aber ich freue mich ja schon darüber

wenigstens hat 1 Fisch sich für meinen Gufi interessiert 

ohwohl er jetzt kaputt ist.


----------



## Dennert (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Na Kuschi, das war aber kein Zander


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Was soll es denn sonst gewesen sein??

Ich war an dem See wo keine Hechte besetzt werden.


----------



## webby234 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Heute habe ich  es auch mal wieder versucht. Bin auch Neuling, was Jiggen angeht. Vor kurzem habe ich mir erst ein Gummifisch Sortiment zugelegt. Angespornt durch die guten Tips in diesem Threat habe ich mich heute mal an eine Bune an der Elbe bei Stade begeben. (Wo ich schon öfter mal Zanderangler gesehen habe). Es war bitterkalt, und ich konnte mit der Faulenzermethode leider mal wieder überhaupt gar keinen Biss verzeichnen, glaube ich jedenfals#c. Ist ja immer so eine Sache mit der Bisserkennung bei Anfängern. Langsam wirds wirklich frustrierend.
Kann es aber vielleicht auch an dem extremen Hochwasser von gestern liegen? Da trat die Elbe weit über die Ufer.


----------



## Dennert (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Wenn es ein Attractor oder Turbotail war, kann es sein, dass ein Zander ihn abgerissen hat, die Schwänze gehen ziemlich leicht ab, aber nur bei diesen beiden. Beim Kopyto oder Wedgetail hält er. Abgebissene Schwänze hast du aber bei Gummifischen eigentlich nur bei Hechtattacken, es wird auch einer gewesen sein. Vielleicht wurden früher mal Hechte besetzt und du weißt es nicht.


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also es war ein Kopyto aber es wurden seit 1993 keine Hechte

mehr besetzt das weiß ich so sicher weil mein Dad von dem 

Verein vorstand ist und  ich vor kurzem erst die Bestzlisten

durchgestöpert hab.

Drum glaub ich nicht das es einer war weil diese sind zu 99%

schon alles gefangen worden(glaub ich)


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

glaub mir.... da sind noch mehr als genug hechte im wasser, was mir dann auch die frage nach nem stahlvorfach stellt....|kopfkrat

aber auch zander können nen gufi den schwanz abreissen..... hatte letztes jahr nen halbstarken den ich beim biss sehen konnte.... (klares wasser, direkt unter dem steg)..... der hat sich nur den schwanz gekrallt und beim reflexanhieb..... hmmmm.... tja dann war der schwanz ab....... zander inhalieren leider nicht immer den köder.... meine erfahrung.......


----------



## honeybee (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Mein größter Problem zurzeit ist halt das es mir vorkommt als
> 
> würde sich der Gufi bei der Faulenzermethode nicht richtig vom
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich erinnern, das ich es weiter vorne im Thread schoneimal geschrieben hatte, aber hier eben nocheinmal.

Da Dein Gewässer recht Flach ist, probiere einfach mal die Bananajigs. Diese sind "frontbefestigt" und heben sich in flacheren Gewässern wesentlich besser vom Boden ab, als Rundkopf oder Erie.


----------



## Veit (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ Dennert: Wieso soll das kein Zander gewesen sein??? Ich habe schon mehrere Schwanzabbisse (bei Kopytos) bekommen bei denen ich mit 99,99999...%iger Sicherheit sagen kann, dass es ein Zander war, da wir an den entprechenden Angelstellen weder auf Köderfisch noch auf Gummi noch NIE etwas anderes als Zander gefangen haben. Für mich sehr schwer vorstellbar, dass dann plötzlich mehrere Hechte immer bloß den Schwanz des Gummifischs abbeißen und man keinen einzigen davon fängt und auch nie hechttypische Bissspuren nach Fehlbissen auf den Gummifischen sind. Wiegesagt es war nicht nur ein Schwanzabbiss sondern mehrere.    
Sicherlich ist es für einen Hecht mit seinen messerscharfen Zähnen einfacher einen Gummifisch zu zerstören, aber dass Zander keine Schwanzabbisse produzieren, kann ich einfach nicht bestätigen.


----------



## rumburack10 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich bin ebenfalls Anfänger im Gummifischangeln und muß sagen, daß ich mit der Faulenzermethode besser zurecht komme. Kann sich natürlich später ändern aber zur Zeit kommt es für mich als wichtigstes darauf an Kontakt zum Köder zu haben und das merk ich bei der Faulenzermethode besser.


----------



## Veit (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



USA schrieb:


> Papalapapp!! Vergess mal den blöden gufi und heng(an einem fluss) einfach mal einen schönes fischstück an ein entsprechendes blei das sich leicht bewegen kann und auch abrollt, also mit der strömung den köder herzieht....damit hab ich  sogar auch schon rapfen erwischt!
> ...vom gufi halt ich net alzu viel, weil ich 1. nicht so viel zeit zum angeln hab und 2. weil es bei uns nicht wirklich "viele" zander im main und am see gibt....
> viel spaß beim 1. zanderfang mit fischfetzen am "rollenden Blei"!:m


Jedem das seine sag ich mal!
Ich suche beim Angeln auch ein bisschen die Herausforderung und das in manchen Situationen ein Naturköder absolut unschlagbar ist, weiß ich selbst und habe es mir auch schon zu Nutzen gemacht. |supergri  Viel spannender ist es doch einen Zanderschwarm aktiv mit Kunstköder zu suchen und während des Suchens vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Hechtbiss zu bekommen. Und ist man dann fündig geworden noch ein bisschen testen auf welche Farbe sie am besten beißen.
Alles in allem denke ich das in den meisten Fällen ein Kunstköder überlegen ist und man im Schnitt auf Kunstköder deutlich mehr fängt als auf Fetzen und Köfi. Versuch mal im Sommer an der Elbe mit deiner Methode nen Zander zu fangen. Viel Spass beim regelmäßigen Neuanködern wegen der Krabben. #h Mit Gummi hab ich in der Zeit höchstwahrscheinlich längst nen Zander gefangen. 
Und was ist, wenn an der Stelle wo du angelst gerade mal garkeine Zander sind? Das kommt selbst an einigen Hot Spots vor, denn Zander ziehen nunmal gerne rum. Erst alles wieder zusammenpacken und andereswo neu aufbauen und das dann vielleicht drei Mal am Abend. Da verschenkt man jede Menge Zeit, in der man mit Gummi möglicherweise bereits mehrere Bisse bekommen hätte.


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich benutze derzeit noch keine Stahlvorfach falls

sich in nächster zeit herausstellen sollte das dort wirklich noch

Hechte drinne sind werd ich wohl eines benutzen müssen.

Aber ich dachte immer das man mit Stahlvorfach das fischen auf

Zander vergessen kann da diese zu vorsichtig sind.


----------



## Veit (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ Kuschi: Das is Quatsch! Ich angle fast nur noch mit Stahlvorfach und fange damit reichlich Zander. Kann mich sogar noch entsinnen, dass ich vor einigen Monaten an einem Angeltag mal anfangs mit Fluocarbon-Vorfach geangelt habe und nach zwei erfolglosen Stunden ein Stahlvorfach drangemacht habe (weil ich an eine andere Stelle wollte, wo mit Hechtbissen zu rechnen ist). Doch nochmal schnell ein paar Würfe am alten Platz gemacht und Zack war ein Zander dran. Das war zugegebenermaßen an diesem Tag eher Zufall, aber wiegesagt mit nem brünierten, unummantelten 1*7  oder 7*7-Stahlvorfach wirste beim Kunstköderangeln mit Sicherheit keinen Zander vom Biss abhalten und bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## USA (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

jo veit du hast recht!
Aber....


das mit dem gummifisch is ne sache für sich, da kann nich jeder mit üm! bei uns am see haben die hechte die oberhand, trotzdem habe ich letztens einen ganzen tag lang keinen bis auf kunstköder und köderfisch, ich glaube das auch die hechte bei uns weniger geworden sind!
achja der see hat grad ma 1,5ha und letztens wurd 1m wels und 70er hecht rausgezogen, da is nimmer soviel drinn....aber trotzdem versuch ich es mal


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

also ich fische mit gummi nur mit stahlvorfach..... egal ob am see oder am rhein........ hauptsache es ist dünn, flexibel und reflextiert nicht (brüniertes 1x7 Canelle Multiflex 7kg ) reicht locker aus....... und ich hab mit vorfach mehr bisse als ohne..... fische mit ner gelben geflochtenen........zudem schützt ein stahlvofach an flüssen vor scharfen steinen.......

morgen werd ich es mal am vereinsee auf zander probieren..... mal sehn ob was geht... die bisse sind zwar vorsichtig, aber sie sind da,,,,,


----------



## Kuschi777 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Jetzt meine Wahrscheinlich letzte frage in diesem Thread.

Welche Hackengröße sollte man bei Kopytos nehmen die 8cm 

lang sind.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

3/0 er......... würd ich sagen......

4/0er nehm ich für Gummis ab 11 cm.......

ob du bei dem 3/0er nen angsthaken brauchst, musste sehn wie deine fehlbisse aussehn ^^...... aber erst mal bisse überhaupt bekommen.....

nimm mal den tipp von Jana und besorg dir 10 gr. banana-Jigs....... dann noch 10 gramm Rundkopfjigs und ein paar 7 gramm Jigs....... |znaika: 

mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein größerer Gufi zwar mehr wiegt.... aber duch seine größere schaufen langsamer absinkt...... darum 7-10 gramm bananajigs probieren....gerade im stehenden gewässer.

die bekommste übrigens in super quali und güstig bei 

thejigmaster.com :m :m :m 

einfach mal bisi im shop wühlen........ auf jeden fall sehr gute qualität für wenig(er) geld.....als im fachhandel....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Judy (3. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn Carp-Spezies spinnfischen gehn?
> Hihi...#h
> nurn Spass :m


 

@NorbertF

Was zählt ist der Erfolg ## 

Kann zwar meine Herkunft als Karpfenfischer nicht verleugnen, aber wenn man als Jungfischer im Verein (dem ich seit 20 Jahren angehöre) nur auf Friedfische fischen durfte bleibt einem ned viel übrig |pftroest:  
Und alles erlernte zu vergessen um dann nur noch auf Raubfische zu fischen war auch ned mein Ding |kopfkrat 



MfG Judy


----------



## NorbertF (3. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hey ich hab richtig getippt *bingo*
Gut dass ich schon nen Lottoschein für morgen ausgefüllt hab.
Ne im Ernst: schaden kanns sicher nicht, mach einfach. Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Servus...

wollt mal den Neulingen Hoffnung machen.....
war am 4.11. nachmittags am see..... geanget wurde mit gufi 12 cm kopyto und 10gr. jig......

um es kurz zu machen..... gefangen hatte ich nix... hatte aber 4 bisse und einen austeiger nach rund 30 sek. Drill..... (war ein Zander > Kopfstöße)... und kein schlechter..... musste mit bremse arbeiten. Mein Gufi sieht nach dem trip aus als wäre er mit nem spitzen gegenstand abgestochen worden... aber keine einschnitte sonder immer nur so 2-4 löcher die ausgerissen sind... (schlecht zu sagen)....

was mich allerdings wundert... trotz zusatzdrilling blieb keiner hängen...... und das komische...... 80 % der Bisspuren sind am kopf... also da wo gerade kein haken sitzt..... jmd ne idee wie das gehen soll, der der gufi ja kaum ne absinkphase hat ???????? glaub damit ist die these des langsamen absinkens angeknackst !!!

gruß

sascha


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Schätze mal der zander hat neben dem Gufi gestanden während der reglos am Grund lag und kaum hast dun hoch gezupft hat er zu geschlagen. Wahrscheinlich aber von der Seite oder von Vorne deshalb die Spuren. Hättest du nen leichteren Gufi gehabt wäre der Zander bestimmt von Hinten gekommenund und hätte ihn eingesaugt -> bessere chancen ihn ordentlich zu haken als wenn er ihn quer im Maul hat.


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

hmmm....meinst du ?

also ich hatte das gefühl dass der gufi doch recht ordentlich abhob..... aber zander saugen ja die gufis eh ein.... darum wundert es mich leider dass die fische nicht hängen blieben.....  aber die fehlbisse am kopf hab ich oft.... und das bei leichteren köpfen (7gr,) auch ....

ich probiers heut mittag nochmal........ die fehlbisse können 100 gründe haben.....^^

gruß

sascha


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

also bei mir sind die Fehlbisse eigentlich immer wenn überhaupt dann am Schwanz (schaufel abgebissen) aber ich fische auch 5g Köpfe


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Soo...

komm grad vom angeln..... hatte heute grad mal einen fehlbiss und einen hecht als nachläufer. Der fehlbiss zeigte sich in einer zerbissenen schaufel...... (2 löcher drinne.....)

wasser war heut sehr trüb..... sichttife ca. 30cm...daher waren weisse, gelbe, chatreuse und neongelbe Gufis angesagt.... aber wie gesagt nur einen fehlbiss.... lief nicht so gut....

aber so tage gibts....


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ich war heute auch aber nur ca. 2std. Leider nichts.

Ich hab 6verschiedenen Kopytos probiert.


----------



## loskayos (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Konnte heute meinen ersten maßigen Zander auf Kunstköder fangen. Allerdings nicht auf Gufi, sonder ein Rapala wurde dem Stachelritter zum Verhängnis.







59cm und ca 4 Pfund


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Petri zum Zander, Rapalas kann ich leider am Rhein nicht verwenden, jeder Kunstköder stirbt hier spätestens nach ein paar Stunden unweigerlich den Hängertod in der Steinpackung


----------



## loskayos (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Wem sagst Du das . Ich angle auch ausschließlich am Rhein und  lass regelmäßig ein paar Euronen zwischen den Steinen hängen. Bei Schwimmwobblern ist dei Abreißquote jedoch sehr niedrig. Fünf Minuten nach dem Zander hab ich den Rapala dummerweiße auf ne Treppe vom Mainzer Sojawerk geworfen #q.

Da hängt er jetzt immernoch. Mein schöner Erfolgsköder.|gr:


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Dann hängen also mal wieder 8€mehr im Rhein rum so langsam bekommt das Rheingold wieder bedeutung   

Ein Grund mehr warum es sich lohnt mit Gummiködern zu fischen da kostet einer nur einen €


----------



## NorbertF (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Die Jigköpfe und Stahlvorfächer kommen aber auch noch dazu.


----------



## loskayos (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Eben....

und die Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit bei Gufis liegt extrem viel höher als bei Schwimmwobblern. Da kommen schon mal 3-5 Stück am Abend zusammen die dem Rhein als Opfergabe zukommen.:v


----------



## NorbertF (6. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Und wenn man Gummi verwenden will muss die Rute auch möglichst steif sein, was heisst dass sie auch leicht bricht.
Das tut dann gleich richtig weh.


----------



## Vodnik (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

...und eben deswegen versuchen hänger über die rute nie gewaltsam zu "lösen", sondern behutsam und umsichtig vorhgeh'n. lieber 'nen gufi weg als die rutenspitze im a....
wenn beim hänger gar nichts mehr geht rute beiseite gelegt und die schnur um 'nen stock (nehm dafür immer meinen fischbetäuber) gewickelt und dann behutsam aber stetig zug ausüben. wenn man glück hat löst sich der gufi doch noch oder der haken biegt sich evtl. auf - von daher empfiehlt es sich die jigs mit den runden, etwas dünneren haken zu verwenden. bei denen funktioniert das am ehesten, bei den dickeren eckigen vmc's = no chance... 

haben hier an der dresdner elbe eben auch mit dieser hängerproblematik zu kämpfen bzw. damit umzugehen gelernt.

zandertechnisch sieht es aber bei uns z.zt. auch sehr mau aus.

gs, Vodnik


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Stahlvorfach nehm ich im Rhein nie, bei dem geringen Hechtaufkommen ist das auch blödsinnig, und selbst wenn ich hab letztens nen Hecht annem 25ger Mono Vorfach gefangen hab so fein gefischt weil mir der Besitzer versichert hat das in dem See nur Zander sind kein einziger Hecht...
Die Zähne vom Hecht werdem meiner Meinung nach eindeutig überbewertet ne 18er geflochtene wie ich sie zum Spinnfischen nehme kriegt der so einfach nicht durch, ganz davon abgesehen dass der Gufi meist eh so weit vorne im Maul sitzt dass er mit den Zähnen die Schnur garnicht erreichen kann.

Aber Rutenbruch beim Hängerlösen?? Sorry aber das ist dann Materialfehler und da muss die Garantie für herhalten wer schonmal nen ordentlichen Hecht unter seiner Rutenspitze tanzen hatte der weiß dass da die gleichen Belastungen auftreten und das muss ne Spinnrute nun wirklich aushalten. Außerdem versteh ich nicht warum man zum Zanderfischen unbeingt harte Ruten brauch, wenn man an geflochtener Schnur fischt kommt der Anhieb auch an ner mittelharten Rute gut durch und man verliert nicht so viele Fische im Drill


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Wallerschreck:
wenige Hechte im Rhein? Na Mahlzeit, bei uns nicht...Kuck mal in den PLZ 7.... Bereich du wirst staunen. Ich mach die Stahlvorfächer selber aus Flexonit, da bleiben die bezahlbar und nichtmal Forellen stören sich dran.

Warum man zum Zanderfischen harte Ruten braucht? Einfach wegen der Bisserkennung, wegen sonst nichts. Die Unterschiede sind gewaltig. Oft ist genau das der Grund warum einige "nie einen Biss auf GuFi" kriegen und andere dauernd. Die Weichrutenfraktion spürt einfach nichts...schlummern selig oben während der Zander unten am Gummi saugt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hmm also ich fisch ne Cormoran Blue-Star die hat nen WG von 10-40 Gramm und ich merke eigentlich schon recht deutlich wenn sich was an meinem Gufi zu schaffen macht, und sei es nur ein 15er Barsch der meinen Gufi am Schwanz knabbert...
Ich hab mir auch mit voller Absicht ne weichere Rute gekauft da mir mit meiner früheren harten Rute sehr viele Fische, gerade Forellen in stark durchströmten Bachabschnitten im Drill verloren gegangen sind. Seid ich die Bluestar hab hat sich die Zahl der Aussteiger dramatisch verringert. Ich fange nicht sonderlich viele Zander dieses Jahr waren es gerademal 5 aber dass es an der Bisserkennung liegt...glaub ich nicht. Also Hecht ist bei uns wirklich ganz schlecht am Rhein, die einzigen Hechte die ich dieses jahr gefangen hab waren Setzlinge von 25 und 30 cm haben beide auf Gufi gebissen (den einen hab ich kurz darauf gleich nochmal auf Spinner gefangen) . Ich hab wirklich Probleme mit Stahlvorfächern, hab es zu oft erlebt dass sich die Wirbel von den Fertigteilen aufbiegen außerdem bilde ich mir ein dass Zander da nen weiten Bogen drum machen. Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht oder Wels Fische (größere Köderfische) nehm ich nen Kevlarvorfach. Mal ehrlich die Zähne vom Hecht sind keine "rasiermesser" wäre auch blödsinn. Das sind Fangzähne die den Zweck haben sich in Beute zu bohren und die fest zu halten also eher im Nagel-Stil. Klar kann sich da dran mal nen dünnes Vorfach kaputt scheuern aber bei geflochtenem Material oder gar Kevlar gibts da wenig Probleme.


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Sorry, aber soviel Unsinn in einem Thread habe ich selten gelesen. Natürlich fische ich auch nicht mit meiner Zanderrute auf Forellen. Meine Forellenrute ist ebenfalls extrem weich. 
Verstehe jetzt trotzdem nicht was das mit Zandern zu tun hat.
Zweitens:
Die Zähne vom Hecht sind rasiermesserscharf, eine geflochtene Schnur kappt das durch wie nix. Das wirst du noch erleben wenn du nicht umdenkst und Kevlar langt auch nicht.
Ein dicker Hecht ratscht das bei einem Anbiss schon durch wenn er an die Schnur kommt. Flexonit verwende ich auch in unserem glasklaren See, stört sich wirklich keiner dran. Wenn ich fein fische, nehme ich auch sehr dünnes Flexonit, das ist weicher als Geflochtene...ist null Problem und hechtsicher.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sorry, aber soviel Unsinn in einem Thread habe ich selten gelesen. .


 
Wenn du meinst. Bleib bei deiner Meinung ich bleib bei meiner


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

ok, dein Problem.


> Ich fange nicht sonderlich viele Zander dieses Jahr waren es gerademal 5 aber dass es an der Bisserkennung liegt...glaub ich nicht.


Ich sags ja auch nur, weil dieser obige Satz vor einigen Monaten noch von mir hätte sein können. Wollte dir nur den gleichen Lernweg ersparen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Welche Rute verwendest du denn auf Zander? Und sag bitte auch mal die Schnurdaten: Firma Stärke Farbe etc.


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Für etwas leichtere Gummis eine YAD Colorado mit 65g Wurfgewicht, damit aber nur Gummi mit max. 15 Gramm Köpfen. Eher weniger.
Nun auch (wie gesagt: Lernprozess) eine Shimano Diaflash XH mit 100 gramm Wurfgewicht.

Schnur ist je nach Verhältnissen eine Fireline Crystal in 0,12 oder eine normale Fireline in 0,17.

edit1: Das links in meinem Avatar ist übrigens Fireline Crystal. Sieht so weiss aus auf der Rolle.

edit2: Die beiden Ruten haben noch einen Vorteil: sehr kurzes oberes Griffstück so dass man gut den Zeigefinger an den Blank legen kann. Für noch bessere Bisserkennung. Ich häng mal ein Bild der YAD an, da kann man gut sehen was ich meine, den sehr kurzen Abstand von der Rolle zum Blank:


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Alter Schwede wofür brauchst du denn eine 100g WG Rute? Mit was für Köpfen fischst du denn? Die Yad Colorado hab ich nur mit 30-75g gefunden ist die das? Wenn ja ist die aber auch nicht unbedingt die härteste Rute oder? zwischen 30 und 75g ist nen bisschen viel Spielraum für ne ganz Harte.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also ihr zwei...... ich muss auch mal meinen Senf zu euern geistigen Ergüssen beisteuern.......

Als Angler finde ich es unverantwortlich ohne Stahlvorfach in einem Gewässer auf Raubfisch zu fischen, bei dem ich weiss dass Hechte vorkommen können. Ich weiss nicht wie viele Threads und Tests es schon gegeben hatte, bei denen eindeutig herrauskam, dass Stahlvorfächer immer noch den besten Schutz bieten........ selbst das gelobte Hardmono ist nicht Hechtsicher ... und Kevlar schon gar nicht......  das sage ich und da sind sich viele Kollegen auch einig.....

Zudem stört es Zander nicht die Bohne wenn ein dünnes (!) Dunkel gefärbtes Stahlvorfach benutzt wird.
Jetzt mag jeder sich seinen Teil denken, aber die Aussage, dass ein Hecht den Gufi nicht tief drinne hat ist nonsense..... mein größter Hecht (110cm) hatte ich dieses jahr auf Gufi gebissen und hatte den 12er Köder komplett eingesaugt....... da ich an dem Tag mir 3 Stahlvorfächer abgerissen hatte, fischte ich ohne...... der Hecht war gerade im Kescher als die 17er Fireline riss..... genau an der Maulkante wo die Zähne sitzen.... Fazit... aufgescheuert....... bereits 2 monate vorher hatte mir ein schniepel die geflochtene gesprengt... fein durchgebissen... aber ich hatte glück und konnte sehn wie er den Gufi abschütteln konnte........

Auch was den Rhein angeht muss ich dementieren..... an einigen abschnitten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Hecht zu fangen größer als nen zander zu erwischen......

Was mich angeht.... lieber fange ich mal einen Fisch weniger, als einen zu verangeln.....

Ich denke dass sollte jeder Angler im eigenenen Interesse  berücksichtigen........

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Tisie (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo Wallerschreck,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Alter Schwede wofür brauchst du denn eine 100g WG Rute? Mit was für Köpfen fischst du denn? Die Yad Colorado hab ich nur mit 30-75g gefunden ist die das? Wenn ja ist die aber auch nicht unbedingt die härteste Rute oder? zwischen 30 und 75g ist nen bisschen viel Spielraum für ne ganz Harte.


daß man zum Zanderangeln eine Rute mit schneller Aktion und genügend Rückgrat braucht, hat mehrere Gründe. Die Bisserkennung ist, wie Norbert schon sagte, ein sehr wichtiger Faktor, aber auch für die richtige Köderführung benötigst Du eine zur Ködergröße und -gewicht passende Rute. Wenn die Rute zu weich ist, wirst Du Deinen Gummifisch nicht mit kurzen, schnellen Sprüngen führen können und manchmal kommt es eben genau darauf an. Ein weiterer Punkt ist der schnelle und durchdringende Anhieb. Mit der falschen Rute wirst Du schön Löcher in die Luft schlagen, aber nicht effektiv Zander haken.

Momentan bist Du von Deinen Ansichten überzeugt, aber irgendwann wirst Du wohl oder übel die gleichen Erfahrungen machen, wie viele Zanderangler vor Dir auch 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

EDIT:

Noch eine Ergänzung zu Deiner Ansicht bez. der Hechtzähne ...



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich die Zähne vom Hecht sind keine "rasiermesser" wäre auch blödsinn. Das sind Fangzähne die den Zweck haben sich in Beute zu bohren und die fest zu halten also eher im Nagel-Stil. Klar kann sich da dran mal nen dünnes Vorfach kaputt scheuern aber bei geflochtenem Material oder gar Kevlar gibts da wenig Probleme.


Das hört sich so an, als hättest Du jahrelange Erfahrung mit dem Fang von Hechten. Ist das wirklich so oder beschränken sich Deine Erfahrungen auf Deine zwei kleinen und vorne gehakten Rheinhechte?

Als erfahrener Hechtangler wüßtest Du, wie ein Hechtzahn aussieht und der hat wirklich überhaupt nichts nagelförmiges (wie z.B. die Zähne vom Zander). Die Zähne haben vorne und hinten eine sehr scharfe Kante und machen mit jeder normalen monofilen und geflochtenen Schnur kurzen Prozess. Wenn Dir dies noch nicht passiert ist, dann hattest Du bisher einfach nur Glück!

Bez. der Zanderrute kannst Du ja gerne bei Deiner Meinung bleiben (und damit weniger Zander fangen als andere), aber beim Thema Vorfachmaterial für Hecht solltest Du wirklich schnellstens umdenken und Deine (absolut falsche) Ansicht hier nicht als allgemeingültig hinstellen! Schließlich lesen hier auch viele Anfänger, die das dann evtl. sogar glauben ... es wäre einfach schade um die Hechte, die mit abgerissenen Haken im Schlund herumschwimmen und qualvoll eingehen. Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Du hast den kapitalen Hecht also auch ohne Stahlvorfach landen können 
In der Region wo ich fische sind Hechte eher eine Seltenheit und nur auf die Gefahr hin dass irgendwann mal einer anbeißen könnte reiß ich mir ganz sicher keine fünfzig Stahlvorfächer an der Steinpackung ab, sorry aber dafür bin ich eindeutig zu geizig. Wenn ich in Seen Fische wo ich wenig Hänger habe nehme ich auch gerne mal ein kurzes Stahlvorfach.  Ich behaupte mal dass es beim Spinfischen eher eine Seltenheit ist, wenn ein Gummiköder (12cm) vollständig inhaliert wird. Bei mir sitzen eigentlich alle Bisse im vorderen Maulbereich und der Gufi guckt noch teilweise raus.


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Nein der Hecht ist MIT Stahlvorfach.
Ohne wäre der auch weggewesen. Der Gummi war Schrott hinterher und das Flexonit habe ich auch vorsichtshalber gewechselt, dem hat man den Anbiss auch angesehn. Beim Drill hing der Gummi zwar am Maulwinkel, der Biss ging aber ins Vorfach. Da hätte nichts gehalten ausser Stahl.
Der Hecht würde jetzt mit der Montage im Maul rumschwimmen, wenn ich ohne geangelt hätte, das gilt es zu vermeiden.

Ja die Colorado ist nicht die härteste. Drum sag ich ja, dass ich damit nur leichte Köpfe fische. Die ist schon recht hart, aber nicht ideal.
Meine ist übrigens ein älteres Modell, 35-65g oder so. Kanns nicht genau sagen ausm Kopf. Aber eben weil sie mir auch noch zu weich ist kommt ja die Diaflash dazu. 100g Wurfgewicht ist Standard zum Gufi angeln auf Zander und keinesfalls zuviel.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Norbert meinte nicht dich.. das mit dem Stahlvorfach war an den 110cm Hecht von fr33 gerichtet.


@Tisie
Meine Rute hat 10-40 Gramm Wg und ich hab damit ansich ein recht gutes Gefühl für den Köder, kann schön die Aktion des Shads spüren und fühle jeden Stupser wenn der Jig gegen die Steine stößt. Ich lasse mich gerne von anderer Ausrüstung überzeugen nur sollte das dann auch wirklich eine spürbare Verbesserung bringen und es sagt wirklich jeder was anderes. Am besten wäre es die jeweiligen Ruten mal probe zu fischen aber welcher Händler lässt das schon zu.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

also wenn bei uns mal ein zander beisst, kannste sicher sein, dass 50% der köder tief inhaliert werden.......... und ich fische 12er kopytos, 11,5er Attractoren und 13er Attractoren....... selbst bei nem 40er zander verschwinden die locker im maul.....

und beim hecht passiert es nunmal oft, dass der köder im großen mual schon mal verschwindet... und wenn dann kein stahl da ist, gehts oft schlecht aus...... 



> In der Region wo ich fische sind Hechte eher eine Seltenheit und nur auf die Gefahr hin dass irgendwann mal einer anbeißen könnte reiß ich mir ganz sicher keine fünfzig Stahlvorfächer an der Steinpackung ab, sorry aber dafür bin ich eindeutig zu geizig.


 
Also komm.... das kannste net durchgehen lassen...... das ist ein Grund bei dem ich den Kopf schütteln könnte..... schickes Gerät usw. fischen bzw. überhaupt fischen.... und dann bei den wichtigen Kleinteilen sparen wollen..... was auch keiner bereits genannt hat....... so ein 70 cm stahlvorfach schützt ungemein vor schnurbeschädignungen an steinpackungen....... also ich reisse am rhein am tag mal locker 3 gufis ab....... aber das ist immernoch kein beinbruch..... zudem quetsche ich meine vorfächer selber, was den preis erheblich senkt.....

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

ja das war reines glück mit dem hecht... sonst fisch ich immer mit stahl.... aber die letzten würfe am tag sollten ohne gehn, da ich meine halbe köderbox daheim vergessen hatte.... hab auch geschrieben, dass die schnur unmittelbar im kescher gerissen ist... d.h eine minute und einen kopfschüttler des Hechtes und der hätte jetzt ein vor sich hin rostendes Piercing.......

also ich persönlich muss sagen, dass meine Fänge mit Stahl besser sind als ohne.... liegt nämlich an den bunten geflechten... da ist die Gefahr das der fisch ein 7 kg brüniertes Stahlvorfach sieht wesentlich geringen......

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

3 Gufis an einem Tag ist normal, aber kaum ists dunkel verdoppelt sich das . Zudem hängt hier meterweise Fireline, 40ger Mono und nen ganzer Haufen Stahlvorfächer am Grund rum, da drinnen verfang ich mich auch regelmäßig. Überleg doch mal, bevor einmal nen Hecht beißt hast du 50 Köderabrisse = 50*Stahlvorfach. Und selbst wenn einer beißt hast du immernoch 70% chance ihn ohne SVV erfolgreich zu landen. Wenn man bedenkt dass ich überwiegend abends-Nachts Fische und da die Hechte in der Regel noch viel seltener beißen ist ein EInsatz von SVV bei mir wirklich blödsinn. Da spricht die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach dagegen.


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Du bist 24 und volljährig, es steht uns nicht zu dir Vorschriften zu machen, wir können nur darauf hinweisen.
Für mich selbst kommt es nicht in Frage ohne Stahl zu fischen. Wenn mir ein Platz zu hängerträchtig ist, dann denke ich über hängerärmere Montagen nach (z.B. dropshot oder Wobbler die nicht ganz auf Grund laufen), aber ich verzichte niemals auf das Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Tisie (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo Wallerschreck,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Tisie
> Meine Rute hat 10-40 Gramm Wg und ich hab damit ansich ein recht gutes Gefühl für den Köder, kann schön die Aktion des Shads spüren und fühle jeden Stupser wenn der Jig gegen die Steine stößt. Ich lasse mich gerne von anderer Ausrüstung überzeugen nur sollte das dann auch wirklich eine spürbare Verbesserung bringen und es sagt wirklich jeder was anderes. Am besten wäre es die jeweiligen Ruten mal probe zu fischen aber welcher Händler lässt das schon zu.


wie gesagt, es ist nicht nur die Bisserkennung, sondern auch die Köderführung und der Anhieb, die eine passende Rute erfordern. Mit dem Ausprobieren verschiedener Ruten bist Du genau auf dem richtigen Weg, aber Du bist dabei ja nicht auf Händler angewiesen. Frag doch mal bei Freunden, Bekannten oder Vereinskollegen nach ... oder auch hier im Board, es treiben sich bestimmt ein paar Jungs aus Deiner Gegend hier rum und ein Treffen ist leicht organisiert.

Bez. Vorfach-Material für Hecht, habe ich in meinem letzten Posting noch etwas ergänzt. Bei Gewässern mit regelmäßigen Hechtfängen solltest Du Deine Einstellung wirklich mal überdenken! In fast reinen Zandergewässern verwende ich auch kein Stahl, aber da werden wirklich kaum Hechte gefangen, auch von anderen nicht. An der Elbe verwende ich inzwischen aber auch Stahl, da es immer mehr Hechte werden. Da kann man dann auch günstiges Material nehmen und die Vorfächer selber bauen, dann gehen die unlösbaren Hänger nicht so ins Geld.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Wobbler gehen wegen der rumhängenden Meterware an Schnur leider nicht. Außerdem fische ich oft in einem Yachthafen wo überall Ketten und Seile versenkt sind . Ist leider die einzig gute Stelle in der Nähe und ich kann nach Feierabend nicht noch ne Stunde zum Angeln fahren meine Freundin steigt mir jetzt schon aufs Dach 

@Tisie
Das ists ja regelmäßige Hechtfänge gibts hier nicht, auch nicht von anderen Anglern. Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gehe, nehm ich in der Regel Stahl fürs Spinnen bei Köderfisch aber Kevlar.
Zu deiner Ergänzung. Im Rhein beschränken sich meine Hechtfänge auf die beiden Schniepel. Ich hab in Seen aber schon größere Hechte gefangen meinen letzten vor gut 3 Wochen hab ich auch unter "aktuelle raubfischfänge" mit Foto gepostet und auch dessen Zähne waren zwar nagelspitz aber nicht wirklich Scharf und den hab ich an nem 25ger Mono Vorfach gefangen.


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Yachthafen klingt nach wenig Strömung und nach Mauern und nach relativ tiefem Wasser.
Versuch doch mal eine dropshot Montage, das macht richtig Laune. Dort ist die Hechtgefahr auch noch kleiner wie ich finde. Fische ich meist auch ohne Stahl.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

hechte beissen auch abends oder nachts.... da sind die lehrbücher auch schon alle widerlegt worden....

ich geb norbert recht.... vorschreiben können wir das nicht... dich aber wohl zum umdenken anregen.....  in manchen gewässern ist (zum glück) ein stahlvorfach pflicht....... und an andren ist es eine freiwillige Einstellung......

wenns gar net anders geht, würde ich wie der kollege sagte, auf wobbler usw. umsteigen oder den köder gerade wenns richtung schüttung geht etwas höher ziehen...... dass die packungen hungrig sind, steht ausser frage..... aber gerade in den kommenden jahren ist im rhein wieder mehr und mehr mit hechten zu rechnen...... das wasser wird sauberer und somit kommt es dem augenjäger hecht wieder zugute....

wie gesagt.... im endeffekt musst du entscheiden.... aber als angler hat man die pflicht waidgerecht zu handeln...... und das ist bei mir eindeutig die benutung von stahl beim raubfischfang....


gruß

Sascha

PS: was ruten angeht.... haste schon mal mit der damokles gefischt ???? wenn da ein zander mal kurz den gufi einsaugt... denkste ein ICE robbt dir den halben arm ab.... das nenn ich gefühlvolles angeln


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@Norbert
Keine Mauern, Tiefe ist so 3m leider darf man auf die Stege und Brücken nicht rauf (alles mit Toren und Stacheldraht verrammelt) Es gibt einige Treppen die ans Wasser führen an sonsten die übliche Steinpackung. Fänge gibts meistens im flacheren Wasser (bis 2m).

@Fr33
Komm doch mal Richtung Rüdesheim und dann versuchen wir mal gemeinsam nen ganzen Tag lang Hecht zu fangen, dann haben wir fast SchneiderGarantie  falls einer von uns einen fängt fisch ich ab dann nur noch Stahlvorfach


----------



## NorbertF (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Startadresse:	Freiburg im Breisgau
Zieladresse:	65385 Rüdesheim am Rhein
Entfernung:	277 km (ca. 3 Stunden, 38 Minuten)

Der Routenplaner spinnt  Da brauch ich keine 2 Stunden...zur rechten Uhrzeit.
Mal nen Hecht zuppeln in Rüdesheim, das wärs doch  Aber heuer nicht mehr -> ausgebucht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hehe sollte man wohl eher Wochenends machen, so kann man dann auch nen lagnweiligen Sonntag totschlagen.


----------



## Margaux (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich wollte ich mich zumThema *STAHLVORFACH* nicht mehr äußern, es gibt dazu hier im Board hunderte von Beiträgen. Aber bevor durch einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema hier im Thread der falsche Eindruck entstehen, hier meine klare Aussage dazu: Jeder sollte in allen Gewässern, in denen ein Hecht zu erwarten ist (und wenn auch die Chance nur gering ist), unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach benutzen. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man - nur um ggf. den einen oder anderen Zander mehr zu fangen - das Stahlvorfach wegläßt und damit billigend in Kauf nimmt, daß ein Hecht mit einem Gummifisch im Maul weiterleben muß (oder vielleicht eben auch nicht!?). 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

wenn ich mal zeit hätte kein problem.... komme leider nur nach der arbeit zu 1-2 std fischen... bis ich von dreieich aus am rhein bin dauert....


aber denke im ruhigen wasser und gerade in häfen sind hechte eher anzutreffen als im strom direkt....

kollege Spinn-Paule hat da seine erfahrungen bei Gernsheim im Yachthafen gemacht......

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Vodnik (8. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

schon lustig zu lesen, wie (auch) dieser zander-thread wieder zum stahlvorfach-thread gekippt ist... 
na ja, wenn kein zander gefangen wird, wird's halt gern zuerst mal auf die montage - explizit das ach so störende svf geschoben, bevor man sich mal anderweitg gedanken macht... und so müssen dann endeffekt die evtl. abreissenden fische für diese engstirnigkeit büssen. #q

in diesem sinne: mach's nie ohne...


----------



## Margaux (9. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Vodnik schrieb:


> schon lustig zu lesen, wie (auch) dieser zander-thread wieder zum stahlvorfach-thread gekippt ist...
> na ja, wenn kein zander gefangen wird, wird's halt gern zuerst mal auf die montage - explizit das ach so störende svf geschoben, bevor man sich mal anderweitg gedanken macht... und so müssen dann endeffekt die evtl. abreissenden fische für diese engstirnigkeit büssen. #q
> 
> in diesem sinne: mach's nie ohne...


 
|good:


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Das kippt meist immer, da halt hier echt gern die schuld nach den fängen gesucht werden......

nichts desto trotz.... wer nicht angelt, kann auch nix fangen ^^


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

ja so is es ich war zwar in den letzten tagen auch nochmal los habs aber nur 1std. gummi probiert und dann bin ich auf wobbler gewechselt.
aber gebissen hat auf beides nichts.


----------



## thobi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

nabend!!!
habe die tausend seiten mal überflogen!!!
tolle und spannende angelegenheit!!!
wollt eigentlich nur mal schreiben das das wichtigste beim zanderfischen die ausrüßtung ist!!!
denn dann merkt man erstens wenn der gummi auf dem grund aufgekommen ist,wenn der fisch nur leicht zupackt und sogar,wenn etwas dreck an dem köder hängen geblieben ist und er nicht mehr läuft!!!
seit dem mein material aufeinender abgestimmt ist habe ich auch angefangen fische zu fangen!!!
und das hat auch ca. 1 jahr gedauert!!!
und seit dem lern ich jede nacht dazu wenn ich losgehe!!!
und mit tollem gerät macht es spaß,denn wie schon geschrieben am anfang,die bisse kommen so knall hart an dem handgelenk an,das mir sofort ein totaler adrenalin schub zeigt,warum ich überhaupt nachts hunderte von würfen mache!!!
und wichtig ist,wer nicht am wasser ist kann nichts fangen und wo keine zander sind ist es schwer welche zu erwischen!!!

wünsche euch allen einen dicken schönen stachelritter!!!

bis denne!!!


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Heute hat es nach langer zeit endlich geklappt.....

zwar kein großer... dafür aber ein makelloser und wunderschöner kleiner 



Köder war übrigens ein Kopyto in Naturfarben.... jetzt wo das Wasser klarer wird.....


----------



## thobi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

respeckt!!!!
und ein fettes petrie!!!
so werden deine zander öffter aussehen wenn sie diese größe haben!!!
aber dieser fisch ist in mini,klein oder riesig der geilste fisch den unsere gewässer hergeben!!!
finde ich zumindest!!!
ein kleiner tipp noch für dich!
wenn ich mich auf dem bild nicht verguckt habe,dann ist dein haken ziemlich dicht am gummi!!!
zieh dir den gummi mal so auf das er oben mehr rausschaut!!!
dann fasst er besser!!!:q


----------



## thobi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

sorry!!!
wollt nicht klug*******n!!!
dachte du bist der verfasser vom thead!!!
aber bist ja schon länger dabei!!!


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

jo schön sind die Kerle auf jeden fall...

zu dem haken.... das sieht auf dem bild nur so aus..... auf dem 2. sieht man es besser....


----------



## thobi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

so is recht!!!
würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr eure 
angstdrillinge befestigt!!!
habe ich noch nie gemacht!!!
(bilder währen schön)!!!
denke mir das die das gummi beim laufen stöhren!oder!!!;+


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

ich mach mal morgen ein bild vom angstdrilling....


aber stören tun die nicht..... solange der gufi eine gute eigenaktion hat und du ein stahlvorfachmarterial nimmst, was dünn ist und zudem geschmeidig.... hab da keine probleme..... momentan beissen die zander schwierig.... häufiger wetterumschwung....

daher bleiben sie (wie auf dem bild) eigentlich nur am drilling hängen.....


----------



## Kuschi777 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

würde mich auch interessieren wie diese bei nem Kopyto,

befestigt werden bei den anderen Gufis ist es ja kein problem.

aber beim Kopyto wenn man ihn einfach hinten hin macht 

verhängt sich der schwanz immer mit dem Drilling.

so ist es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## thobi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

das problem sehe ich auch kuschi!!!
aber bin ma gespannt auf morgen!!!
und das mit dem vorsichtig beißen ist offt so!!!
aber ich fische dann meistens noch langsamer und leichter!!!
dann klappts meistens!!!
bin jetzt am wasser!!!
bis montag!
petrie heil und fette beute!!!


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Ihr lasst mir ja keine Ruhe ^^......

also hier mal schnell ein paar handypics.....

hoffe ihr könnt es erkennen.....

Man macht einfach ein kurzes stück stahlvorfach.... dann nehmt ihr quetschhülsen und fädelt einen drilling auf und befestigt ihn in der öse..... ans andre ende kommt nur eine schlaufe (öse) und die schiebt man später einfach über die Öse des Jighakens... wenn man den köder dann in den Wirbel klinkt, kann der angstdrilling nicht weg.....


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

klar kann es mal vorkommen, dass sich der schwanz im drilling verfängt.... da hilft es aber den gufi vor dem aufprall abzubremsen..... nicht abprupt... sondern mit gefühl...


----------



## Kuschi777 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

So hab ich das bis jetzt auch immer gemacht,

aber bei mir hat sich der Schwanz immer mit dem Drilling verhängt.
Ich hab halt die Vordere Öse einfach mit in den wirbelreingemacht. Net so über die öse des Kopfes aber naja.
Werds morgen nochmal auf Zander Probieren bis her ging leider nichts.


----------



## omer (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Sch....e, Luftdruck von gestern zu heute bei uns ganz schön gefallen. Wirds wohl wieder nichts mit dem Zander???;+


CU


----------



## NorbertF (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Jopp heute war tote Hose, habe auch nichts gefangen, nur zwei kurze Anfasser (wieder mal nen Attractor mit abgebissenem Schwanzteller), sonst nix.
Ich fische übrigens immer ohne Angstdrilling, habe so schon genug Pflanzen immer dranhängen.
Mal morgen nochmal versuchen, ich habe ein gutes Gefühl für morgen. Hab mir gerade schon ein paar Attractoren perlbraun Grösse H montiert, auf die rappelts morgen


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Größe H ???

ich fische auf Zander (wenn ich noch die Attractoren fische) Größe F und G !!!!

H sind doch 15 cm oder ?


> PS: soll keine Werbung sein.... aber irgendwie fange ich auf die Kopytos usw. mehr als auf die attractoren..... meine sind irgendwie nicht mehr so beweglich...... sind erst 1 jahr alt.....


----------



## NorbertF (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Jopp jetzt im Spätherbst und auch im Winter: Grösse H.
Die meisten Zander bei uns haben eh 65cm+, weil kaum einer drauf fischt bzw. welche fängt. Das passt schon.
Im Sommer nehm ich E.


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi Leute,

Ich komme grad vom Spinnfischen heute hab ich meinen 

1.Zander auf Gufi gefangen gebissen hat er auf nen Kopyto.

Er hatte 59cm.


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

na also..... Gratulation...


Jetzt erzähl aber mal details... wie wo wann usw.....


----------



## Naglfar (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

servus,

@kuschi777: petri zum zander!


@all: ich war heut auch mal kurz am wasser, aber es fing plötzlich an zu regnen. als dann kurz drauf auch noch der wind extrem wurde bin ich wieder heim. hatte in der kurzen zeit nen köfi ausgelegt und hab nebenbei den gufi gebadet. nix!

jetzt müsste eigentlich die beste zeit für räuber sein, oder? ich habe hier paarmal gelesen, dass der zander extremst auf wetter umschwünge reagiert. heißt das, dass ich, solange das wetter jeden tag anders ist, nicht auf zander probieren brauch?
wie stark beeinflußt denn das wetter wirklich? wie bereits erwähnt habe ich grad mit dem zander absolut keine erfahrung. hab zwar schon welche gefangen, aber anscheinend nur zufällig.

achja, hechtzähne sind abartig! ich habe mal, auf anraten eines fischers, kevlar als vorfach genommen. so schnell konnte ich garnicht schauen, wie das vorfach ab war. angeschlagen, 2-3m hergekurbelt und der hecht ist mit der montage auf und davon. hatte den eindruck, dass kevlar sogar schneller abschert als einfaches mono. 
seitdem gehe ich nur noch mit stahl auf räuber. egal ob zander oder hecht. ist schon ein saublödes gefühl, wenn man weiß, dass man selbst schuld dran ist, dass jetzt ein hecht mit ner ganzen montage und stück vorfach im maul unterwegs ist.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

|supergri Ok mal details:


Also gut ich ging so gegen 16Uhr los und war bis 18:30 unterwegs. Gebissen hat er kurz vor 18uhr ich weiß nicht genau.
Gebissen hat er an nem kleinen See. 
Nachdem ich am Anfang die Profi Blinker methode verwendet hab und darauf nichts gebissen hat hab ich mit Faulenzen weiter gemacht.
Und dann machte es aufeinmal ruck und ich schlug an und es hing etwas am anderen ende der Schnur nach relativ kurzem trill.
Konnte mein DAd der dabei war in Keschern.
Mein dad hat nur ne Badhose gefangen die Wohl ein Badegast im Sommer verloren hat|supergri 
Gebissen hat er in der Nacht wie ihr am Bild erkennen könnt.



aber mal ganz ehrlich den Biss hab ich nicht gemerkt als ich es gemerkt hat hat er schon gezapelt und dann erfolgte der anhieb.




Das is die Badehose die mein DAd gelandet.
Diese haben wir entnommen und die gibts morgen zu Mittag


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

na hoff mal nicht dass noch der besitzer der hose auftaucht ;D

ja die zander beissen jetzt recht vorsichtig...... mit der faulenzer methode merkste mehr als mit der PB variante....... vorallem im kalten wasser.......


ich geh morgen zw. dem lernstress bisi angeln...mal sehn was passiert...


gruß

Sascha


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hab mir gerade alles aufeinmal durchgelesen.
Echt spannend, der Weg zum Zander:m#6

na, es hat doch geklappt#6

Wenn dir das Gummifischangeln erstmal zu schwer erscheint, probiere es doch einfach mal mit nem Wobbler aus. Besonders wenns dunkel wird, ist das Fischen mit einem Wobbler anspruchsvoller. Da dein Gewässer ja nicht so tief ist, kommen schlanke Wobbler mit einer kleinen schrägstehenden Tauchschaufel in Frage. Z.B. Rapala X-Rap, Bomber Pro Long A, Rapala shallow Runner, usw. Da du ja noch Schüler bist, lassen wir mal Illex und Lucky Craft ausser betracht(werden auch nicht mehr Fische fangen)
Die anderen Wobbler werden so um die 8-12€ liegen.

Zum Gummifischangeln:

Die Faulenzermethode scheint gut zu sein, ich selber habe so nur selten gefischt (kein Vertrauen). Ich jigge meine Gufis. 
Anfangs erschien es mir auch schwierig. Es wollten nur Barsche beissen.
Dann hatte ich es aber aufeinmal raus. Wichtig ist die Kontrolle in der Absinkphase! Da kommen die Zanderbisse. Teilweise hart, teilweise zart.
Dabei musst du ein Gespür dafür haben, was dein Gummifisch im Wasser macht. Wenn der Gummifisch nach dem Lupf absinkt muss man merken, wenn er wieder auf dem Grund ankommt. Genau dazu ist oberste Konzentration gefragt.
Hilfreich ist natürlich ne geeignete (schnelle) Rute und ne geflochtene Schnur (+Stahlvorfach  )

Viel Glück, Petri, und fang sie dir#6


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Jetzt schon die Nächste Frage:

Wobbler hab ich auch ein paar rumliegen.
Wie fischt man mit denen richtig??
Ich habe bis jetzt immer reingeworfen dann 7Kurpelumdrehung gemacht und dann 4sec. nichts und das immer wiederholt.
Ist das richtig oda net?


----------



## loskayos (12. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

So hier auch mal mein erster Kunstköderzander aus dem Rhein.






Gefangen hab ich den auf nen silbernen Rapala Husky Jerk.
59cm und ca. 4 Pfund

Den ersten mit Gummifisch hab ich getsern kurz vorm Ufer wieder verloren#q. Vorallem ärgerlich, da es sich hierbei glaube ich wirklich um ein schönes Exemplar gehandelt hat.
Desweiteren konnte ich noch einen halbstarken Hecht fangen und ein Barsch hat sich kurz vor Ufer auch verabschiedet.

Heute selbe Stelle. Nur ein Biss ,der aber dafür hammerhart. Mir wäre fast die Rute aus der Hand geflogen. Die ziemlich hart eingestellte Bremse kreischte kurz auf und dann wars auch schon wieder vorbei. Hab wohl vor lauter Schreck vergessen einen Anhieb zu setzen #q. Denke das könnt ein schöner Hecht gewesen sein.;+

Naja auch wenns sehr ärgerlich ist , so langsam klappts besser mit der Gummifischangelei. Auch Dank eurer Tips Jungs !!! #6


----------



## Veit (12. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@ Kuschi und loskayos: Meinen Glückwunsch zu euren Zander! Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht. Viel Infos gesammelt, oft nachgehakt, viel geübt UND IHR SEID ZU RECHT BELOHNT WURDEN! Weiter so!!!


----------



## omer (12. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

OK, hab auf Luftdruck, viel Wind, viel kalt und viel nass gepfiffen und bin doch an die Elbe. Ergebnis: gestern ein Zander 62 cm 4 Pfund, auf blau/weiß Kopyto 5,5 cm #6

Heute gleich noch mal los. Wetter genauso beschi...en wie gestern. Ergebnis: heute ein Minihecht ca. 40 cm, auf Profiblinker gelb/rot 11cm #c.

CU


----------



## Naglfar (12. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

servus,

hab das selbe gemacht, sauber gepfiffen, mir sämtliche körperteile abgefroren und nichtmal einen biss gehabt. hab zwecks der sicherheit sogar eine rute mit köfi ausgelegt und nebenbei wieder die kopytos gebadet. 

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Alle Guten Dinge sind 3.....

war heut auch am see..... jedoch nur 1,5 Std..... dann wurde es nass unter der jacke.

Fazit.... es ließ sich kein fisch zum Landgang überreden..

jedoch hatte ich einen schönen fisch geharkt.... bei den letzen 5 lupfern über den grund hatte sich ein zander der besseren sorte am Gufi vergriffen.... leider hing er nur mit einer spitze des Angstdrillings sehr knapp.... sodass sich der gute nach wenigen sekunden von der wasseroberfläche verabschiedete.....#q

schön ärgelich, da der gute mehr als 60 cm hatte..... ging schon die 70cm ran......und schön fett war er....

naja passiert...#:


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## omer (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*



Naglfar schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hab das selbe gemacht, sauber gepfiffen, mir sämtliche körperteile abgefroren und nichtmal einen biss gehabt. hab zwecks der sicherheit sogar eine rute mit köfi ausgelegt und nebenbei wieder die kopytos gebadet.
> 
> ...



Darf man das bei euch, Köderfisch und zusätzlich mit der Spinnrute?
Bei uns ist das nicht erlaubt.

CU


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Darf man bei uns auch nicht aber naja... wie sieht eigentlich da die Strafe aus wenn man dabei erwischt wird wie man zwei Raubfischruten nimmt wo nur eine erlaubt ist?


----------



## Kuschi777 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Also bei uns ist es auch erlaubt aber ich mache es nur selten.

weil ich dann vllt. auf der anderen seite von see bin wenn ich einen biss hab und diesen dann höchst wahrscheinlich nicht verwarten kann.
und ich zufaul bin um so weit zum rennen


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Stafe wird dann ein Bußgeld sein.....

bei uns machen das auch ab und an welche.... aber die bleiben am Platz.....

ich fische bei uns am see generell nicht mehr mit köfi......da wir doch etliche kleinzander um die 30cm drinn haben und die die köfis in kürzester Zeit komplett schlucken.... und das böse ist.... du siehst es net.... d.h die ziehn nicht ab, sonder nehmen ganz kurz schnur und bleiben stehn..... dabei schlucken die sofort...

darum geh ich nur mit spinnrute auf Zander...... habe dieses jahr schon 2 kleine verangelt....... und früher anschlagen bringt nix.... weil kein fisch hängt....


ich bleib daher bei Zander + Gufi


----------



## thobi (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

petrie ,
an alle faenger der stachelritter!!!
habt ihr sauber hin bekommen!!!
und ganz grosse glueckwuensche an die erstfaenger!!!
aber seid vorsichtig!!!
wenn ihr einmal infiziert seit,dann passiert es schon mal das andere sachen in den hintergrund verschwinden!!!
das macht echt schpass mit dem gummi!!!
und zu dem thema mit dem biss merken,kann ich nur sagen,wenn ihr es richtig angehen wollt ,mit gummies zu fischen,dann gebt etwas mehr fuer rute und rolle aus!!!
ihr werdet sehen wie geil die bisse sind!!!
egal ob stuermisch oder zaghaft!!!

und ich war am freitag nacht sehr zufrieden!!!
habe 2 ausschlitzer gehabt auf weissen kopyto!
3 kleine zander ca.45 gelandet und zum wachsen nach hause geschickt!
und einen richtig schoenen barsch von 45!!!
und die wahren nicht vorsichtig!!!
alle gefangenen fische hatte die gummies voll inhaliert!
hatte probleme beim abmachen!!!
glaube das die ausschlitzer noch kleinere waren oder noch ein paar barsche!!!
aber das werde ich heut nacht sehen!!!

bis denne

ps:danke fuer die fotos!!!


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Naja was das Gerät angeht bin ich doch gut beraten... will ja net angeben... aber was solls...

Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m   30-80gr.
Shimano Technium 2500
0,13mm Power Pro (Gelb)
7kg Canelle Multiflex


denke das reicht ;D

Köder ersparen wir uns...


----------



## thobi (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

war ja net auf dich direckt gezogen!!!
wollt nur noch mal gesagt haben das es sehr auf das geraet ankommt und das es mit gutem tackle viel (mehr) spass macht!!

bis denne


----------



## Naglfar (13. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

servus,

bei uns darf man, egal auf was und wie mit 2 ruten gleichzeitig fischen. was aber nicht, heißt, dass man die ausgelegte rute ubeaufsichtigt liegen läßt und lustig spinnen geht. das sollte man tunlichst unterlassen. würde einer legeangel gleichkommen. 

ab und an, wenn ich nicht mit der rute in der hand wandern geh, lege ich eine 2. rute aus. meist auf friedfisch, und versuche von diesem platz aus, die interessanten stellen abzufischen. da aber die eine seite, wo ich meinen platz im gebüsch habe, eh keine großartigen wanderungen zuläßt, ist dies gut machbar.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Tisie (14. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo,



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja was das Gerät angeht bin ich doch gut beraten... will ja net angeben... aber was solls...
> 
> Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m   30-80gr.
> ...


wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit der Rute (reales Wurfgewicht/Ködergröße, Bisserkennung, Drillverhalten, Verarbeitung/Qualität, Ausstattung/Komponenten)?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

ich schieß mal los.....

Wurfgewicht der rute entspricht schon den angaben... jedoch nach oben hin wirds bisi dünn...... also 80gramm sollten oberste grenze sein.. alles andre ist nicht mehr optimal....

Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist Tadellos... und das für den Preis....
Im Grunde ist die Rute eine reine Gufi-Rute mit Spitzenaktion und harten Kreuz.... jedoch eignet sich die Rute auch für andre Köder super --- ich formulier es mal vorsichtig....

vom 3er Spinner  bis zum 20cm Gufi ist alles drinne.... und man kann es noch vernünftig führen.... auch zum leichten jerken könnte sie gehn. 
Zudem verfügt sie über einen wahnsinnig schnellen blank, über den man auch den leichtesten zanderbiss spürt....Koppeln würde ich die rute mit folgenden Rollengrößen Shimano 2500er bis Arc 10400.

Gänige ködergrößen sind bei mir 8-15cm Gufis.... dafür extrem gut geeignet. jedoch habe ich noch probleme mit dem Drill...... hatte vorher ne weiche rute, sodass mir leider einige fische immer abkommen..... das liegt am harten kreuz und der geflochteten... vorallem fische die an kurz schnur beissen sind teils nicht richtig geharkt, ist aber ne übungssache........

also empfehlen würde ich die rute ganz klar wieder.... vielleicht liegt es auch am 1, Fisch mit der Rute  (Hecht 110cm)


----------



## Tisie (14. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hallo Fr33,

das hört sich ja schonmal gut an ... welche Bleiköpfe fischst Du an den 8-15cm Gummifischen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

von 10-21 gramm ist alles dabei...... im fluss gehn auch schon mal 30gramm..... hab ich aber keine mehr 

also empfehlen kann ich die rute auf jeden fall....


----------



## Naglfar (14. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

@fr33: in welcher preisklasse bewegt sich den dein damokles? und wie schwer ist die rute?

ich glaube, ich werde mal auch nach ner anständigen rute umschauen und den kopytos mehr leben einhauchen. wollte mir sowiso mal eine etwas steifere rute zulegen.


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Preis war um die 80€ ..... also noch im vertretbaren rahmen..... 

was das gewicht angeht .... das ist abhänig von den gewichtsscheiben die du an der rute drannlässt um so deine rolle auszugleichen...... ich glaube das gewicht liegt um die 200gramm.. lässt sich auf jeden fall lange und gut führen.... aber das hängt stark von der rolle ab.... ich habs mit ner 4000er technium versucht... aber die war viel zu schwer.... jetzt ist ne 2500er drann.....

sicher gibts noch bessere steifere ruten..... aber die damo ist halt so gebaut, dass man eben nicht nur mit riesenjigs den rhein abklopfen kann, sondern auch mal nen leichten 3er spinner werfen und führen kann.....


----------



## Naglfar (16. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

gewicht scheint im normalen bereich zu sein und der preis ist auch noch ok. die werde ich mir mal etwas genauer anschauen.
hoffentlich komme ich heuer noch dazu....merci für die infos!


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Zander problem*

Hi,




KOmme grad vom Gufiangeln zurück so langsam wirds.
Heute gabs 2 Hechte der eine war so um die 45cm von dem auch das bild ist vom 2 Hab ich keines gemachht da er nur 30cm hatte.
Nur traurigerweise ging beim 2 Hecht mein Erfolgsgufi zunichte.
Das war der Perlweis..... auf den ich auch meinen Zander gefangen hab.
Blöd ist halt nur das es bei uns in der nähe keinen angelladen gibt der Kopytos verkauft aber naja.





Das es er!


----------

